# Die letzten Minuten der BÃ¤ume



## rocktas (12. Oktober 2010)

Wollte euch teilhaben lassen an den letzten minuten eines leidenschaftlichen baumes! 
Auf meinem server (lothar) wurden ein paar schöne baum-flashmobs veranstaltet.

Bin sehr traurig das meine geliebte baumform der vergangenheit angehört 

was haltet ihr davon? wurden bei euch auf dem server ähnliche dinge veranstaltet?



hier noch ein kleiner screen 
[attachment=11192:WoWScrnShot_101210_222234.jpg] 

edit: hier noch ein link zu einem video das ein spieler an diesem abend gemacht hat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_FJJGCwLrA


----------



## pzzL (12. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns auf Blackmoore sind heute auch schon 'n paar Bäume Amok gelaufen... äußerst amüsant.


----------



## Kuisito (12. Oktober 2010)

ich werde sie vermissen 

Immer witzig wie baeume immer im bossfight ueberall rumlaufen


----------



## Funsan (12. Oktober 2010)

bei uns auf Khaz'goroth wurde auch ein trauermarsch für die baumform veranstaltet


----------



## Kafka (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd die Bäumchen auch sehr vermissen, naja jedenfalls die von meiner Fraktion. Naja und die von der Anderen irgendwie auch, war komischer weise doch recht interessant wie lange man im PvP auf nen Baum einprügeln konnte und dann abgehauen ist, weil man einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte^^


----------



## White_Sky (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd' auch die Baumform von Dudu vermissen. Du hast die Talentbäume vergessen, denn die verschwinden auch!  (Scheiße -.- Gibt's doch kein Schlangenknäuel)


----------



## Scheibenkäse (12. Oktober 2010)

Baum fällt ! :-( Nie wieder Wurzeln schlagen. Adios meine grandiosen Holzköpfe!


----------



## Totebone (12. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich werd' auch die Baumform von Dudu vermissen. Du hast die Talentbaume vergessen, denn die verschwinden auch!  (Scheiße -.- Doch kein Schlangenknäuel)



Er sprach vom vermissen der baumform und hatte eine Axt in seinem Avatar...


----------



## LongD (12. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes PIC!!!!

Werd euch Bäume vermissen!!

R.I.P.


----------



## Kafka (12. Oktober 2010)

he ernsthaft, hätte man dafür nicht lieber Gnome raus patchen können? -.-


----------



## DenniBoy16 (12. Oktober 2010)

R.i.P Bäumchen
du warst immer meine liebste form 
du warst wie windows 7 ultimate ... jetzt biste nur noch die student version 
machs gut


----------



## Ciliu (12. Oktober 2010)

Mein Beileid an alle langjährigen Druidenheiler.
Ich habe euch geliebt.
Jetzt muss Barlow sich etwas neues ausdenken


----------



## mitamo (12. Oktober 2010)

Jo.

Das nennt man wohl illegaler Holzschlag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bäumchen rächt euch


----------



## Chriz7 (12. Oktober 2010)

ich werd euch auch vermissen ...R.I.P

ICH HAB SIE GELIEBT !


----------



## White_Sky (12. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> he ernsthaft, hätte man dafür nicht lieber Gnome raus patchen können? -.-



Und was hätte man sonst einfügen können?

Ich geb dir trotzdem ein + 

EDIT: Das Bild ist niedlich!


----------



## Piando (12. Oktober 2010)

Wirklich schade, dass wir jetzt keine Bäume mehr durch den Raid wackeln sehen können. Unsere lieben Bäumchen waren ja wohl die gechilltesten Heiler =)
@TE: Super Bild, das hab ich direkt gespeichert =)

Piando


----------



## Kafka (12. Oktober 2010)

Echt jetzt, Bäumchen sind niedlich, praktisch und lustig, Gnome sind klein, kacke und nerven. Was da wohl weg gehört...^^


----------



## Kafka (12. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und was hätte man sonst einfügen können?
> 
> Ich geb dir trotzdem ein +



na ist doch klar, etwas, was nicht kleini st, kacke und nur nervt^^


----------



## White_Sky (12. Oktober 2010)

Postet noch jemand schnell einen Baum auf den Buffed-Erinnerungsfotoalbum an Azeroth?!


----------



## Alcois (12. Oktober 2010)

ich werd vermissen in bgs "baum fällt" im ts zu rufen...


----------



## Bloody016 (12. Oktober 2010)

RIP - Baumrinde


----------



## Krezton (12. Oktober 2010)

Bäume verschwinden nicht ganz ihr könnt sie nur noch alle 5 min werden ein kleiner lichtblick aber schade das es sie nicht mehr richtig gibt


----------



## Avaranji (12. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 …wirklich shade!


----------



## Kuya (12. Oktober 2010)

Tja, tut mir Leid den TE zu enttäuschen, aber als Jemand der nur DD's spielt, und PvP-Orientiert ist,
muss ich gestehen, ich weine den elenden Bäumen keine Träne nach, viel zulange musste ich die schon ertragen.
Bye~Bye.


----------



## rocktas (12. Oktober 2010)

Krezton schrieb:


> Bäume verschwinden nicht ganz ihr könnt sie nur noch alle 5 min werden ein kleiner lichtblick aber schade das es sie nicht mehr richtig gibt




naja ist ein schwacher trost  wenn deine freundin/freund beim sex nur alle 5 min mal vorbeischaut biste auch ned zufrieden oder


----------



## xxhajoxx (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds auch sehr schade, war doch die Baumgestalt der Hauptgrund warum ich überhaupt nen Druiden angefangen habe. Der Tanz vom Baum war auch Klasse. Ich hoffe wenigstens das Blizz wirklich diese Glyphe einbaut womit man trotzdem noch dauerhaft Baum ist.


----------



## gamer-1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Bäumchen Ade in OG 

Gul´Dan Elefantenabschiedparade Included

Mein Link


----------



## JackBlack2668 (12. Oktober 2010)

Als Ob die welt untergehen würde *heult* doch ned rum
ihr habt den Baum trotzdem noch nur halt für 30 Sekunden...
dan wartet ihr ein bissel dan habt ihr ihn wieder für 30 sek
also verschwinden tut er nicht !!! ;D


----------



## Eyatrian (12. Oktober 2010)

Wieso verdammt nochmal kann man den Spielern nicht lassen was sie lieben und schätzen gelernt haben ?!


----------



## Duskfall334 (12. Oktober 2010)

es waren die liebsten lebewesen in WOW


----------



## JackBlack2668 (12. Oktober 2010)

Man sollte immer noch im Kopf haben das es ein Game ist und nicht das Leben ^^
Pflanz dir ein Bäumschen an giesse es jeden Tag dan nenne ihn Bob oder so und du hast
dein Leben lang ein Bäumschen ^^


----------



## Matchfighter (12. Oktober 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Wieso verdammt nochmal kann man den Spielern nicht lassen was sie lieben und schätzen gelernt haben ?!



weil wir deppen dafür auch noch zahlen das man uns vieles wegnimmt ^^ 
Ist wie in der Politik wir wählen die leute die hinterher alles letzendlich anders machen als wirs haben wolln
aber andrerseits sind positive änderungen drin die eben alles ein wenig herausfordernder machen


----------



## Krezton (12. Oktober 2010)

rocktas schrieb:


> naja ist ein schwacher trost  wenn deine freundin/freund beim sex nur alle 5 min mal vorbeischaut biste auch ned zufrieden oder




Noch vergleich ich sex nicht mit WoW


----------



## Cutlan (12. Oktober 2010)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6641317/Alexandra_Mein_Freund_der_Baum


Ich werde die holzigen Genossen vermissen :-(


----------



## Goblintor (13. Oktober 2010)

Auch Lothar hat sich vor SW versammelt 

[attachment=11193:baum.jpg]


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Wieso verdammt nochmal kann man den Spielern nicht lassen was sie lieben und schätzen gelernt haben ?!



Weil man auch Rücksicht auf den "Gesundheitszustand" der Spieler nehmen muss, die keinen Baum Spielen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. Oktober 2010)

Komme grade von der Baum Abschiedsparty in Dalaran vor der Horden Bank.

War sehr nett


----------



## Æsyx (13. Oktober 2010)

WAS????

BAUM WEG??? ((

Verdammt, mein Server ist DOWN und ich habe kein Abschidsbild von meinem Baum gemacht, ILY <3333333333


----------



## Weißer (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Norgannon haben wir noch eine Parade versucht nach unserem Treffen leider kamen wir nicht sehr weit....



ps.: Neiiiiiiiiiiiin

pps.: Miss you Tree!!


----------



## Vranthor (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (13. Oktober 2010)

habe zum abschluss alle /2 cu baum gespmmt ... bin auch jetzt in gedanken bei ihnen


----------



## Æsyx (13. Oktober 2010)

WAS????

BAUM WEG??? ((

Verdammt, mein Server ist DOWN und ich habe kein Abschidsbild von meinem Baum gemacht, ILY <3333333333


----------



## lilithb (13. Oktober 2010)

dun morogh die letzte sekunde (im dc lag)
[attachment=11194:WoWScrnShot_101310_000148.jpg]


----------



## Noenon (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QbN0g8-zbdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bo0m (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Eredar haben sich auch noch ein paar versammelt. War zwar sehr chaotisch aber trotzdem ganz nett 

http://img340.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot101210235539.jpg/
http://img291.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot101210235635.jpg/
http://img823.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot101210235651.jpg/
http://img299.imageshack.us/i/wowscrnshot101210235800.jpg/


----------



## Miný (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage nur , das hat JEDER Server gemacht  

Screens von Thrall , Horde :

[media]http://img836.imageshack.us/i/wow20101012235621.png/[/media]


----------



## Vaikilli (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bild ist im Anhang zu finden. Mehr Bäume hab ich ingame noch nie gesehen an einem ort. *winkt den Bäumchen zu* Böses Blizz-Blizz!


----------



## Vaikilli (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bild ist im Anhang zu finden. Mehr Bäume hab ich ingame noch nie gesehen an einem ort. *winkt den Bäumchen zu* Böses Blizz-Blizz!


----------



## Psycomantics (13. Oktober 2010)

die schlimmste SCHANDE von BLIZZ ever !!!!!!   so ein rotz, nur wegen den mist PVP muessen die Tree form dudu in PVE leiden, SCHANDE ueber euch !!!!!!!


----------



## Æsyx (13. Oktober 2010)

WAS????

BAUM WEG??? ((

Verdammt, mein Server ist DOWN und ich habe kein Abschidsbild von meinem Baum gemacht, ILY <3333333333


----------



## Bobtronic2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns auf dem Server haben sich um Kurz vor 00uhr nochmal alle in Dala Getroffen.Auf Nera

Machs Gut Liebe Baum gestallt :-(  Jetzt muss ich beim Healen meinen Tauren dabei zusehen wie er sich am Arsc.... Kratzt^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und dann Abgefackelt^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taniquel (13. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schwer zu töten im pvp, aber ich mochte sie auch als Gegner aber evtl ist es ja noch nicht final . Ich drück den Bäumen die Däumen^^


----------



## Nerevar88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Arygos gab es eine lebgende lückenlose Baumkette rund um den Brunnen in Dala^^


----------



## Kenaga (13. Oktober 2010)

Gul'dan,
da rockt die Bude^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server Durotan kurz vor dem Ende


----------



## Hypokondria (13. Oktober 2010)

Endlich ist die Mistgestalt eines Baumes weg...Gedankenkontrolle auf Dudu *freu*


----------



## Natálya (13. Oktober 2010)

Leider ist mein Account eingefroren, sonst wär ich mim Baum auch dabei gewesen! :/ Eine Schande!!


----------



## merc91 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hypokondria schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Mistgestalt eines Baumes weg...Gedankenkontrolle auf Dudu *freu*



Schande über dich!!!


----------



## WackoJacko (13. Oktober 2010)

Baumparty auch hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## basel1338 (13. Oktober 2010)

in meinen letzten minuten als baum habe ich noch algalon geklatcht


----------



## merc91 (13. Oktober 2010)

=(


----------



## Psycomantics (13. Oktober 2010)

habe jetzt schon angst ;(


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab die letzten 2 Stunden noch mit meinem kleinen lvl 70 Baum verbracht...
Hab alles gemacht was ein baum so tut---> doof leute heilen, rumspringen, bisschen rumgewackelt^^ und 5 sec bevor server down war hab ich mich noch im Boden verwurzelt un der Hoffnung das er morgen noch da steht wenn ich mich wieder einlogge^^


----------



## Nerashi (13. Oktober 2010)

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/5791/wowscrnshot101210235213.jpg

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/9733/wowscrnshot101210235027.jpg

Etwas Chaotisch auf der Nachtwache


----------



## Budegirl (13. Oktober 2010)

> Gul'dan,
> da rockt die Bude^^




Ich glaub, nicht, das ich rocke..... mir wird grad auch die dauerhafte Baumgestalt genommen..... *heul*


----------



## Nightred - Die Aldor (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Die Aldor sind auch die Bäume Amok gelaufen. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psycomantics (13. Oktober 2010)

ich sage nur eins : SCHANDE BLIZZ, IHR SEIT DAS LETZTE


----------



## Kogmaw (13. Oktober 2010)

Grüße is das hier die Baum-selbsthilfegruppe?... Ich habe angst davor Morgen aufzustehen und nur noch grüne Kreise zu sehen ist das normal?!


----------



## pvenohr (13. Oktober 2010)

Komisch, als Burning Crusade erschien konnte sie keiner leiden. Egal, ich hab meinen eigenen Baum.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2010)

@ TE

noch 2 Bilder von Lothar ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.i.P. meine Lieblingspflanzen.

Patchoulie, wo bist Du?  ... ach waren des Zeiten ...

So ... gn8 @ all


----------



## mettman1 (13. Oktober 2010)

macht doch einen auf julia butterfly und besetzt ein paar bäume.

soll blizz mal zeigen wie viel macht sie tatsächlich haben!!!!


----------



## Silverbull (13. Oktober 2010)

da kann man wieder mal sehen wie sehr die baumkuschler an der baumgestalt hängen auch wenn die nicht komplett rausgenommen wird, man hat sie immernoch aber nicht mehr die ganze zeit über alle 5 min. für 45 sek. kann man sie nutzen.


----------



## Healbäumchen (13. Oktober 2010)

ich sehs in ca 6-12 monaten schon kommen das ich von der generation cata geflamed werd was ich fürn scheiss namen hab...

rip mein baum


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (13. Oktober 2010)

Mal ehrlich ich bin echt happy, dass die Baumform weg ist. 
Wenn ich mitm Druiden geheilt habe (2nd Specc) und nicht unbedingt 100% Leistung erforderlich waren hab ich immer ohne Baumgestalt geheilt für den Style, den Look des Chars und die besseren Castanimationen. Gut keine Ahnung wie es bei den Kollegen bei der Horde ist aber ich bevorzuge eine Nachtelfe aufm Bildschirm die ganze Zeit vor mir zu haben als irgend ein Krautvieh. Gut bei den Tauren ob Kuh oder Baum glaub da würde ich auch den Baum vorziehen^^

Ach ja und unterscheide mal 2 Bäume voneinander... Endlich weg der Zwang da rein zu müssen in die Gestalt.


----------



## Kaobaan (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Freund der Baum....ist tot...er fiel im weiten Azeroooth...



ok ich geb zu, um meine Sanges und Dichtkunst ist es mehr als grauslich bestellt, aber irgendwie werden sie mir fehlen...die twistenden Bonsai's


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (13. Oktober 2010)

leute ! 

Nur keine Wurzeln schlagen *höhö*

"BAUM FÄLLT!"

LG


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2010)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> es waren die liebsten lebewesen in WOW



Ja, definitiv. Es gab nichts besseres, als einen tanzenden Baum. Mir vergeht dadurch viel Spaß am Druiden.


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2010)

Nicht nur Bäume leiden ...

Dennoch ein Lied dazu aus NDW Zeiten indem es auch um Bäume geht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2kEKJA6VgG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dragonye (13. Oktober 2010)

rocktas schrieb:


> Wollte euch teilhaben lassen an den letzten minuten eines leidenschaftlichen baumes!
> Auf meinem server (lothar) wurden ein paar schöne baum-flashmobs veranstaltet.
> 
> Bin sehr traurig das meine geliebte baumform der vergangenheit angehört
> ...



das war doch auf Alleria genau so oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Moguul (13. Oktober 2010)

Als PVPler bleibt für mich quasi alles beim alten


----------



## Qualkommando (13. Oktober 2010)

Da ich selber ein leidenschaftlicher Druide ( Baum ) bin, sind mir die letzten Minuten bevor die Server runtergefahren wurden etwas schwer gefallen. Man hat die Baumgestalt sehr lieb gewonnen.
Ich hoffe echt das Sie die Glyphe dafür reinsetzen das man ständig Baum bleiben kann wie zuvor.
Da hat leider Blizzard keine gute Entscheidung getroffen die Baumform nur noch für eine bestimmte Zeit aktiv zulassen. 
Und an die Leute nun noch was die hier meinen ein mimimi zu schreiben das wir Bäume uns nicht so anstellen sollen , möchte ich euch mal erleben wenn man von Eurem Mainchar eine oder sogar mehrere Sachen rauspatchen. Nämlich genau dann fängt ihr auch an rumzuheulen. 
Denkt bitte darüber mal nach, bevor manche Menschen hier und da negative Sachen darüber schreiben. 
 In diesem Sinne, wünsche ich allen hier einen schönen Abend noch und ein gutes gelingen für den heutigen Patchday.
An meine Freunde die Bäume , wir sehen und wieder. Den Baum bekommt man nicht Tod.

Auch wir haben eine Erinnerung an den letzten Tag in dieser Art veranstaltet.

Baum1 Mein Baum


Eurer Qualkommando

Lothar ( Horde )


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Moguul schrieb:


> Als PVPler bleibt für mich quasi alles beim alten



Nicht ganz.

Du bekommst jetzt nur noch alle 3 Minuten für 30sekunden einen Wutanfall. 


@Bäume:

Außerdem hat Blizzard doch sowas angedeutet, dass die Bäume selbst "schicker" werden, und ihr in diesen 30 Sekunden mehr Healen könnt.
Also ist die "nerfige Dauerbuche" nun doch nur einer "30 sekündigen Super-Eiche" gewichen. Vielleicht gefällt euch das auch, so im Dämo-Hexer Prinzip eure Baumgestalt "zünden" zu können, wenn ihr so richtig auf die "Photosynthese" hauen wollt.


----------



## Noenon (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Megabreit (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich trauer dem Baum auch sehr nach :-(

Hier ein Paar Fotos vom Kult der Verdammten 

http://b.imagehost.org/0261/WoWScrnShot_101210_231055.jpg
http://b.imagehost.org/0570/WoWScrnShot_101210_232152.jpg
http://b.imagehost.org/0908/WoWScrnShot_101210_233749.jpg

Das letzte nen ich mal ein Bäumchen Raid


----------



## PandoraGothica (13. Oktober 2010)

Huhu zusammen!

War jetzt wirklich noch ein tolles Erlebnis: 20 Bäume vor der Bank in Dalaran! 

Das Bild 102 war das letzt mögliche - danach wurde der Saft abgedreht!

Jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft mich auf 80 hochzuleveln, mein erster char, endlich daran gewöhnt mit dem Baum richtig umzugehen und dann nehmen sie ihn mir weg!

Für alle die jetzt sagen, jammert doch nicht immer: Man gewöhnt sich an sachen, ist einfach so!!! 

Lg


----------



## cbOneX (13. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir ein leicht wehmütiges Winken an alle Bäumchen,

mir als Jäger gehts aber gaaaanz anders nach dem Patch, bin aber vorfreudig wie das mit dem Focus und ohne meine Salve dann alles funktioniert.
werde wohl erstmal wieder lernen müssen meinen Char zu spielen. Rota usw...

cya


----------



## .cube (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns ging auch was 

Hier pic


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

Geil, 1. Screenshot der Say-Comment vom Mage. (der Mage unten links im Bild).


----------



## Ol@f (13. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyYZ0sqMvrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Detela (13. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> he ernsthaft, hätte man dafür nicht lieber Gnome raus patchen können? -.-



bin ich auch ganz klar für


----------



## hannomag74 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei einführung des bäumchens haben alle druids rumgeheult wie scheisse die neue form währe...
jetzt heulen alle weil sie nicht perm ist...
schon komisch


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

@Olaf:

...das sollte doch aber keine Botschaft betrefflich deiner negativen Meinung bezüglich der Baumdudus sein,
im Verweis auf das nun begonnene Ende der Ära selbiger, bezüglich ihrer von nun an nicht mehr permanenten Erscheinung, oder etwa doch!?


----------



## Lilicia (13. Oktober 2010)

R.I.P mein Bäumchen....seidem du uns mit deiner lustigen Wurzelei erfreut hast hab ich dich gespielt und geliebt...wir werden dich nie vergessen *seufts*


----------



## linî (13. Oktober 2010)

ein Foto von Durotan


----------



## izabul (13. Oktober 2010)

leider hats meine dudu nie bis zur baum form geschaft


----------



## ico33 (13. Oktober 2010)

ich bin zwar eingefleischte eule, aber die bäume gehören einfach zum druiden... ich sehe es schon kommen, dass irgendwann meiner geliebten eule die federn gestutzt werden, und auch nur ein 5 minuten cd wird :<
wie dem auch sei... die druiden haben einfach für alles ihre dauerhafte gestalt, bzw hatten. der baum hat für mich genau den gleichen stellenwert vom kult wie ein bär/katze/eule/robbe/reisegestalt/fluggestalt... werde die holzbrüder und schwestern auch vermissen 

ruht in frieden


----------



## Menakar (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Aman´thul


----------



## DontaDella (13. Oktober 2010)

Ihr habt uns Bäumchen getötet Blizzard, IHR SCHWEINE!

Ich spiele als Main Druide Healer, und auf unserem Server wurden die Druiden Healer immer Baum gennant, und nun? suchen 30sek Baum oder was? ;*( Blizzard das verzeihe ich euch nie!


----------



## Chirogue (13. Oktober 2010)

Also hier auch ein Beitrag zu dem Thema..
Auf Madmortem war gut was los 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/171906-das-ende-einer-aera-die-baeume/


----------



## Kuya (13. Oktober 2010)

ico33 schrieb:


> ich bin zwar eingefleischte eule, aber die bäume gehören einfach zum druiden... ich sehe es schon kommen, dass irgendwann meiner geliebten eule die federn gestutzt werden, und auch nur ein 5 minuten cd wird :<
> wie dem auch sei... die druiden haben einfach für alles ihre dauerhafte gestalt, bzw hatten. der baum hat für mich genau den gleichen stellenwert vom kult wie ein bär/katze/eule/robbe/reisegestalt/fluggestalt... werde die holzbrüder und schwestern auch vermissen
> 
> ruht in frieden



Hmm.. das mit der Permanenten Gestalt als Druide ist ja richtig, aber habt ihr euch eigentlich Nie gewünscht (Wie Barlow es schon andeutete), das ihr als Healgestalt etwas "passenderes" bekommt?
Ich meine nicht das mir da auf Anhieb was einfällt, aber ich fand schon immer, das "Baum" nicht so wirklich zu den "Tiergestalten" passt, die Druiden sonst haben. Sicher ist ein Baum auch eine Art Lebewesen, aber trotzdem gibts bestimmt eine Art Tier oder Fabelwesen, was dies vielleicht besser verdeutlicht.


----------



## Damoriana (13. Oktober 2010)

Die letzten minuten auf Kargath

Ich werde euch vermissen Bäumchen

Mein Link


----------



## noizycat (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Sen´Jin war auch ne große Sause in Dalaran ... so viele Bäumchen auf einem Haufen, war das schöööööön! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße an all meine Baumkollegen und alle, die sonst noch dabei waren.


----------



## ico33 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Hmm.. das mit der Permanenten Gestalt als Druide ist ja richtig, aber habt ihr euch eigentlich Nie gewünscht (Wie Barlow es schon andeutete), das ihr als Healgestalt etwas "passenderes" bekommt?
> Ich meine nicht das mir da auf Anhieb was einfällt, aber ich fand schon immer, das "Baum" nicht so wirklich zu den "Tiergestalten" passt, die Druiden sonst haben. Sicher ist ein Baum auch eine Art Lebewesen, aber trotzdem gibts bestimmt eine Art Tier oder Fabelwesen, was dies vielleicht besser verdeutlicht.



ich bin schon der meinung, dass ein baum sehr passend gewählt ist... immerhin würde wir ohne pflanzen/bäumen auhc nich leben können, was die sauerstoffspende angeht... ok die echten bäume heilen uns nicht, aber passend gewählt ist es dennoch. und als dudu bin ich der meinung, wenn ich mein gear sehen will, dann geh ich aus der gestalt raus und guck mich ganz in ruhe an... im raid oder einer ini hat man im normalfall so oder so nicht die zeit sich genau anzusehen.


----------



## Smirre13 (13. Oktober 2010)

Als Paladin und Inquisitor werd ichs wohl ab jetzt schwerer haben, an Feuerholz für meine Hexenverbrennungsevents zu kommen...
Naja, aber Gestaltwandeln is eh Hart an der Grenze zur Ketzerei.^^


----------



## Doncalzone (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Gruß geht an alle Heildruiden, völlig gleich auf welchem Server Ihr spielt, Allianz oder Horde. Dieser Gruß geht an Alle die bis zur letzten Minute mit voller Begeisterung und Überzeugung die heilenden Äste geschwungen haben. Ein ganz großer Gruß aus dem abbysischen Rat und laßt uns die twistenden, battlerezzenden, anregenden und vor allem Einzigartigen Heiler nicht vergessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicong (13. Oktober 2010)

Hach, diese Melancholie...



Ich hab Tränen in den Augen 

ByeBye ihr immer-frohen Bäumchen !!!


----------



## Bux20 (13. Oktober 2010)

Malorne!

Bäumchen wir werden dich vermissen  !!!
rest in peace


----------



## Alyshra (13. Oktober 2010)

hannomag74 schrieb:


> Bei einführung des bäumchens haben alle druids rumgeheult wie scheisse die neue form währe...
> jetzt heulen alle weil sie nicht perm ist...
> schon komisch


Nach über 4 (?) Jahren Baumgestalt gewöhnt man sich nun dran....Zu Bc Zeiten fand ich sie einfach nur genial, zu Wotlk konnt ich solch eine Baumgestalt auch meins nennen, nun ist sie leider weg :<
Das mit der geringen Glyphe wäre aber doch ne super Idee, was meint ihr?


----------



## Rinderrudi (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade drum-gerade die Baumform hat den Druiden optisch wunderbar hervorgehoben unter allen Heilern. Da möchte ich mich bei allen Bäumchen auf Allianz und Hordenseite bedanken die den Rindenrudi oder Rinderrudi (ja ich habe immer den gleichen Namen für meine Chars^^) auf Malorne und Onyxia geheilt oder im BG als Gegner genervt haben.

Adieu ihr Rot-Kreuz Äste.....schnief....


----------



## Treefolk (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf dem Server Anub'arak haben wir uns gestern (12.10.2010) um 19 Uhr in Darnassus versammelt. http://img841.images...01210191239.jpg
Nach dem sich ein paar eingefunden hatten, drehten wir eine runde durch Darnassus und ließen uns dann von einem netten Magier nach Dalaran Porten. Dort wanderten wir 2 Runden durch Dalaran und haben uns dann am Runenweberplatz aufgestellt. http://img707.images...01210200741.jpg
Und danach haben wir noch nen Gruppenfoto vor der Treppe zur Zitadelle gemacht . http://img535.images...01210201539.jpg


----------



## EvilStorm (13. Oktober 2010)

http://yfrog.com/5yobschdj

Ein Schwabe.. lol


----------



## Vaishyana (13. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand ein Bild wo nur ein einziger Baum zu sehen ist und kein großes drumherum? Und bitte mit ausgeblendeten Namen wenn möglich. :-) PM wäre nett.


----------



## Kankru (13. Oktober 2010)

Für mich hat das viel ausgemacht als Baum zu heilen, mir hat das besonders Spaß gemacht!
Das macht Blizz nur, weil sie keine Eulen und Bäume neu Designen möchten (wie mit den Bären und den Katzen), bald gibts keine Eulen mehr und der Druide wird nur als Tank und Melee-DD verwandelt...

Finds echt traurig....


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd die Bäumchen vermissen, besonders wenn ein Heal-Dudu in meinen Chopper einsteigt, 
ja der Chopper hatte leichte Schlagseite, aber es sah so geil aus wenn man nen Baum im Beiwagen hatte.
Leider ging mein Screen davon verloren.


----------



## Rellin (13. Oktober 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> http://yfrog.com/5yobschdj
> 
> Ein Schwabe.. lol



lol

Aber dann Hätte der ja Ebbflzweig heißen müssen oder?


----------



## Conquer1984 (13. Oktober 2010)

Die letzten Momente der Bäume auf Shattrath




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (13. Oktober 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Bild wo nur ein einziger Baum zu sehen ist und kein großes drumherum? Und bitte mit ausgeblendeten Namen wenn möglich. :-) PM wäre nett.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man den Thread so durchgeht: Witzig, wie sich die Bilder auf den versch. Servern gleichen ...


----------



## Sidious75 (13. Oktober 2010)

Joa auf madmortem ging die post ab echt krass^^ binz war eingefleischte eule aber R I P Bäumchen :-(


----------



## SonicTank (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Freund der Baum... ist... tot... *schnüff*

Danke für die tollen Screenshots, hat mich an einige sehr schöne Momente erinnert. 

mfG


----------



## Slithi (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch ein Video von den letzten Minuten vom Server Sen'Jin

Das Ende vom Baum Druiden


----------



## Vodkalol (13. Oktober 2010)

hat jemand Screenshots von den letzten Minuten auf Azshara, ich habs leider verpasst und werds ewig bereuen


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (13. Oktober 2010)

Darum sagen wir:
"Auf Wiedersehn.
Die Zeit mit euch war wunderschön.
Es ist wohl besser
jetzt zu gehn,
wir können keine Tränen sehn.
Schönen Gruß und auf Wiedersehn."

Machts gut Ihr Bäume da drausen wir werden Euch nie vergessen.


----------



## Totorito (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier die letzten Minuten vom Server Sen'jin. Ist ein Video von Speedydragon.de 

http://wow.speedydragon.de/news/10709/ein-tribut-an-die-heilenden-baume/


----------



## Alianz sucks (13. Oktober 2010)

Arme Bäumchen 




Ich werde euch jetzt schon vermissen.  




War eine sehr schöne Zeit mit euch und vlt. sehen wir uns ja bald wieder.


----------



## Sidious75 (13. Oktober 2010)

Echt rührend, das Video von senjin *seufz*


----------



## bruderelfe (13. Oktober 2010)

Ade ihr bäumchen werdet mir fehlen das eine bild mit den 2 bäumchen auf der bank davor das kleine bumchen ward ann doch zu viel für mich auch wenns ein spiel ist es ttreibt mir grade die trännen in die augen und dann das video!
bäumchen werde an euch denken!
gn8 zusammen


----------



## Sorzzara (13. Oktober 2010)

rocktas schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon?



Was ich davon halt: muahahahahaha!

Oh ihr armen druiden...endlich gibt es keine Healer mehr in der Rüstung eines Deffwarris, die sich ohne Manaprobleme zu kennen, 10 Minuten lang gegen den dmg eines Melees vollhealen konnten, ohne irgendwie CCbar zu sein,...so ein scheiss aber auch, was ist mit der Balance des Spiel passiert? oh noez!

PS. weil ich weiss dass irgend ein Klugscheisser es schreiben wird: Ja, ein DD sollte nicht in der Lage sein einen Healer im 1on1 zu legen, das ist mir klar, und ich unterstütze dasss....ABER, ein Healer sollte auch nicht in der Lage sein, sich üner 3 Minuten lang gegenzuhealen ohne in irgendwelche Manaprobleme zu kommen.


und nochmal weila mir schon auffm PTR so gut gefallen hat euch exBäume zusammenzufalten zu einem Haufen qq: Muahahahaahaahaa!


----------



## Yokoono12 (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist so traurig! Ich liebte meinen Baum, hab die letzten Jahre mit ihm verbracht, die sind so trollig und fallen einfach überall auf und nun sind sie weg... *heul*


----------



## Karalina (13. Oktober 2010)

nun bin ich nicht mehr "Das Bäumchen", jetzt bin ich nur noch ein Heiler  

So macht Raiden gar keinen Spaß mehr   




"wer hat das Feuer zwischen den Bäumen gelegt?" ich werd es vermissen


----------



## Mabby (13. Oktober 2010)

werd dem Bäumchen (so wie wir ihn kennen) nicht hinterhertrauern!
der baum war nie wirklich schön und schon garnicht ein "Baum des Lebens"


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde meinen Baum sehr vermissen 

Warum muss ich als PVE Spieler für den PVP Mist meinen Baum hergeben?

DAS IST ECHT DAS LETZTE!


----------



## Bismark72 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wie sagte Barlow damals: "Was müssen die Entwickler geraucht haben, um bei "Heilen" an ein Stück Holz zu denken?" (Naja, kein Originalzitat, aber Recht hat er).

Finde es immer schade, wenn Spielern etwas weggenommen wird, womit sie sich identifiziert haben. Als Nicht-Druide werde ich persönlich die Bäume aber nicht vermissen.


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

Bin von dem Baumentzug schon so gefrustet, dass ich mit meinem Druiden nicht mehr heilen werde.

Machen übrigens alle Bäumchen bei uns in der Gilde genauso.....

@Blizz: Gebt uns die dauerhafte Bäumchengestalt zurück!


----------



## moddok (13. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube ich habe ganz schön was verpasst 
wieso bäumchen weg? kann der dudu kein bäumchen mehr werden?




whaaa! ich liebe die bäumchen! allein wie sie sich hinsetzen! ein traum!

schade drum


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Oktober 2010)

Bismark72 schrieb:


> Wie sagte Barlow damals: "Was müssen die Entwickler geraucht haben, um bei "Heilen" an ein Stück Holz zu denken?" (Naja, kein Originalzitat, aber Recht hat er).
> 
> Finde es immer schade, wenn Spielern etwas weggenommen wird, womit sie sich identifiziert haben. Als Nicht-Druide werde ich persönlich die Bäume aber nicht vermissen.




Aber es ist nunmal wirklich so. Durch die Vielfalt der Druiden sind die Wesenszüge an ihren Formen bestimmt worden. Es gab keine Heilerdruiden, es gab Bäumchen. Es passte einfach irgendwo.


Ich finde das Video von Senjin absolut beeindruckend, da man eben sieht, wie viel den Spielern tatsächlich an den Veränderungen in WoW liegt. Da merkt man einfach, was aus den Ideen der Entwickler wird. 

Dieses beschriebene Baumsterben sollte Blizzard eigentlich zu Denken geben. Es wäre ein Wunsch von mir, und ich besitze KEIN eigenes Bäumchen, das die Gestalt wieder permanent verfügbar wird und man mit dem 30 Sek Cast nur "wächst".

Mein Mitleid gebührt denen, die ihre Bäumchen vermissen.


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja keine Bäume mehr nur noch so ein "ich möchte gerne ein Baum sein mit CD"

Am geilsten finde ich die Begründung von Blizz:

Wir haben das Gefühl, dass Druiden nur selten dazu kommen, ihre Rüstungen herzuzeigen, also wäre es schön, zumindest eine Spezialisierung zu haben, die den größten Teil der Zeit wie ein Nachtelf oder Tauren (und bald auch Worgen oder Troll) aussieht."


HALLO einer zu Hause ??? Wen ich meine Rüssi zeigen will dann tue ich das und wen bitte interessiert schon die Rüssi von einen anderen Spieler im Schlachtzug? Sitzt da ernsthaft einer von seinem Rechner und denkt sich "ach mei die Rüssi vom Magie ist ja fesch?"


----------



## boeggla (13. Oktober 2010)

Baumgestalt geht leider nur noch temporär, man kann nicht mehr dauernd Baum bleiben...

Auch wenn es einige hier nicht verstehen, ist es doch ein ziemlicher Eingriff denke ich...wird sicher nicht mehr so viel Spaß machen zu heilen.
War heute morgen leider erst kurz nach 0:00 am Computer, dachte der Patch geht irgendwann um 3 oder 4 los. Deshalb ist es doppelt traurig, wenn man die ganzen schönen Abschiedsfeiern hier sieht, die ich verpaßt habe.

Gleich mal auf die Suche nach einem Protest-thread oder ner Petition machen


----------



## CaptProton (13. Oktober 2010)

Gestern bin ich Baum geworden. Habe nur wegen dem Baum den Druiden als Heiler genomme.  Erst nehmen die den Ingi seine einzige wirkliche Einnahmequelle weg (Munition) und nun das....


----------



## Animo33 (13. Oktober 2010)

macht die wassergestalt weg und lasst den baum dafür da


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Die Baumform verschwindet doch gar nicht...du kannst sie einfach nur noch alle 3 min für 30sek benutzen...während diesen 30sek bist du dann einfach über heiler. aber um screenshots zu machen reichst locker aus.


----------



## moddok (13. Oktober 2010)

es geht aber ums prinzip!
die bäume waren einfach die mit abstand coolste "lebensform" in wow!


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

moddok schrieb:


> es geht aber ums prinzip!
> die bäume waren einfach die mit abstand coolste "lebensform" in wow!





Recht hast du !


----------



## Vanisch (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermisse es jetzt schon, das geliebte Brennholz *schnief*


----------



## Yasira (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich find es zwar auch schade, dass die Baumform abgeändert wurde, dennoch find ich es überaus belustigend, dass sich nun wieder welche aufregen, dass sie weggepatcht wird.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie damals die Druiden auf die Barrikaden gegangen sind und so eine, ich zitiere, "dämliche Baumform" nicht haben wollten und nun trauern sie alle eben dieser "dämlichen" Baumform nach. So kann sich die Community ändern.


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

mag vielleicht daran lliegen das einige zu der Zeit noch nicht gespielt haben und daher ein "Leben ohne Baum" nicht kennen.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade aber bin gespannt wie es nun wird. Habe aber auch gestern nur mein Bäumchen gespielt und es waren wirklich viele unterwegs !


----------



## Orð (13. Oktober 2010)

> he ernsthaft, hätte man dafür nicht lieber Gnome raus patchen können? -.-


----------



## WhiteSeb (13. Oktober 2010)

Verstehs sowieso nich...
Die Form wurde doch wegen der Effekte raus genommen, oder?
Warum kann man die Baumform nich einfach drin lassen, einfach nur zum schick aussehen.
Muss ja keine bestimmten Effekte haben :/


----------



## Millwall (13. Oktober 2010)

Eröffnet jetzt dann jeder, dem etwas "weggenommen" wird, einen Thread? Na Prost Mahlzeit...

Ich habe auch ein Bäumchen rumstehen, aber die ganze Diskussion hier ist ebenso hinfällig wie zB:

-"Oh mein Gott, es gibt keine Verteidigungswertung mehr, können jetzt Mages tanken?!"

-"Oh mein Gott, wie soll denn mein Jäger ohne Mana funktionieren?!"

-"Oh mein Gott, wo sind denn die Skill Trees hin?!"

-"Oh mein Gott, meinen Schurken ohne Rüstungsdurchschlag kann ich eigentlich gleich löschen!"




Es ist eben so wie es ist, und den Standpunkt mit den ewig gleich aussehenden Bäumen von Blizzard verstehe ich sogar.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Oktober 2010)

Bei Bäumen war der Zauber Baumrinde wenigstens angebracht 

Ne, bei uns gabs gestern auch Baumbilder vor der Vio-Fest usw. War schon nett.

Hab meinen aber nicht mehr dazu, war zu müde


----------



## Berli123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Verstehe das ganze rumgeule eh nicht.

Wann war ich mal im baum? Sogut wie nie.

Entweder wurde ich rausgeholt weil ich Wirbeln oder Wurzeln musste 
Oder ich musste in Bär weil ein priest der meinung war mich Burnen zu müssen.

Entlich gehen die ganzen leckeren verzauberungen (deviat)

Also scheiß auf den baumm, der war eh hässlig


----------



## Fiddi (13. Oktober 2010)

*BAUM FÄLLT!!!!

*Ruft der Waldarbeiter und erschlug einen tank.


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

Berli123 schrieb:


> ...


Jo, du bist offensichtlich PvPler, da kannste auf den Baum verzichten, aber hier geht es um die PvE-Spieler, die wollen den Baum, auch wenn es Du nicht nachvollziehen kannst.

Für uns was das ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal, wir haben uns mit den Bäumen idendifiziert, wir waren der Wald in den Raids..... Und das ist uns wichtig!


----------



## VILOGITY (13. Oktober 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> ich werde sie vermissen
> 
> Immer witzig wie baeume immer im bossfight ueberall rumlaufen



/Sign

Prof HM 25er wenn 3 Bäume aufgeregt durch die Gegend rennen....zum totlachen.
Am besten noch wenn sie das Schild vom Priester bekommen mit 60% schneller rennen, da sieht man nur 3 Baüme im Tiefflug ;-)


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bärchen wird nun "Baum" 

Findet es denn keiner cool, wenn man mitten im Heilen die Gestalt wandelt und dann die richtig krassen Heals raushaut?


Wo bleibt der Aspekt des Gestaltwandelns, wenn man immer in der gleichen Gestalt rumläuft?

Find ich gut, dass Blizz nun dieser Eigenart der Druiden zu mehr Beachtung verhilft.


----------



## Pastwalker (13. Oktober 2010)

Huhu@all ....spiele schon seid längerem kein WoW mehr, deshalb bin ich ein bisschen unfirm, was das angeht ...kann mir einer sagen was hier gemeint ist ?oO verlieren die Druiden die Bauform nur oder verlieren sie alle Tierformen ? und was passiert stattdessen ? ....was kommt als Ersatz für die Baumform ??


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Pastwalker schrieb:


> Huhu@all ....spiele schon seid längerem kein WoW mehr, deshalb bin ich ein bisschen unfirm, was das angeht ...kann mir einer sagen was hier gemeint ist ?oO verlieren die Druiden die Bauform nur oder verlieren sie alle Tierformen ? und was passiert stattdessen ? ....was kommt als Ersatz für die Baumform ??



Alle Formen bleiben drin. 

Nur die Baumform wird zu einem 30sec-Buff mit 3 Min CD. 

Also geht keine Form verloren, man wird die Heildruiden nur eben meist in ihrer Normalgestalt sehen.


----------



## boeggla (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Aspekt des Gestaltwandelns, wenn man immer in der gleichen Gestalt rumläuft?



Wie oft wandelt sich ein Bär im Kampf zurück?
Wie oft wandelt sich ne Katze im Kampf zurück?
Wie oft wandelt sich ne Eule im Kampf zurück?
Warum also der Baum?


----------



## Ehnoah (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir hatten in der Beta mal ein Random Druiden der nach 30 Sekunden geschrien hat : scheiße mein Baum ist weg!!! Wir müssen 3 Minuten warten sonst kann ich nicht heilen!!! Rofl! Meine Baumform , BUG! ..... xD das war so lustig.


PS: Werde die alte Form vermissen. Aber hey es kommt ja ne neue schicke Baumform =)


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

boeggla schrieb:


> Wie oft wandelt sich ein Bär im Kampf zurück?
> Wie oft wandelt sich ne Katze im Kampf zurück?
> Wie oft wandelt sich ne Eule im Kampf zurück?
> Warum also der Baum?



Weil diese Formen, naja gut bis auf die Eule vielleicht, dauerhaft Nutzen und Vorteile aus ihrer Gestalt ziehen. Wär sicher weniger praktisch, wenn der Bär nur alle paar Minuten tanken könnte, weil er grad nicht auf seine Gestalt zugreifen kann. Und die Katze, die den Schaden vermittels ihrer Krallen macht, müsste dann mittendrin mit dem Stab zuhauen.

Der Baum ist die einzige Gestalt, die man nicht wirklich braucht. In den den letzten Tagen von WotLK habe ich fast nirgends Bäume noch gesehen. Alle sind in ihrer Castergestalt rumgelaufen, weil der Content einfach zu trivial für die mächtige Baumgestalt war. 

Das ging bis zur Bekanntgabe der Gestaltänderung. Da liefen dann wieder überall Bäume rum. Aber sicherlich auch nicht, weil die Gestalt da plötzlich nützlicher wurde....


Also der Gestaltwandel fand eigentlich nie statt. Ausser beim Reiten. Als hätte man sich in der Charaktererstellung einen Bären/Katze/Eule/Baum erstellt. 

Aber ein Druide ist nunmal eine wandlungsfähige Klasse, die auf unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten mit unterschiedlichen Formen reagiert. Dass das im Raid nicht passiert, dass die Druiden ständig Gestalten Wechseln ist schon klar, aber das ist nunmal die Grundidee. Und die funktioniert nunmal nicht, wenn der Druide die ganze Zeit in der gleichen Gestalt rumläuft.


----------



## schnatze (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr alle habt...Ihr durchft doch trotzdem noch Baum sein, halt mit Abklingzeit aber komplett isses ja nicht rausgepatcht. So könnt ihr wenigstens mal wieder eure Rüstung zeigen. Ihr seht doch sonst eh alle gleich aus. heilen könnt ihr doch nach wie vor. ich verstehe die Aufregung ehrlich gesagt nicht. obwohl mir das bäumchen Modell auch sehr gut gefällt... Es wid grad so getan als ginge eine Welt unter... aber moment stop. die geht ja wirklich unter... :-)


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele selbst einen Heiler Druiden, 
aber die Baumform fande ich nie wirklich schön, 
deswegen hab ich sie nur angewandt, 
wenn es ein schwerer Boss war, 
wo mehr Heilung notwendig war...


----------



## Berli123 (13. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich spiele selbst einen Heiler Druiden,
> aber die Baumform fande ich nie wirklich schön,
> deswegen hab ich sie nur angewandt,
> wenn es ein schwerer Boss war,
> wo mehr Heilung notwendig war...




Recht haste.
Und ich spiele nicht nur pvp.

Und zu den leuten die meinen sie wechseln die form nie.

Ich sag nur Shapeshift (kennen sicher welche)


----------



## benwingert (13. Oktober 2010)

ich werde mein bäumchen vermissen *schnief*
und ich hab gar nich dran gedacht dass die form jetz nen cd hat ich hab beta gespielt und gar nicht dran gedacht meinen dudu einzuloggen 
hoffentlich patcht blizz die geringe glyphe noch rein dass man dauerhaft so aussieht 
MfG


----------



## boeggla (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Der Baum ist die einzige Gestalt, die man nicht wirklich braucht.



[font=verdana, sans-serif]"In dieser Gestalt erhöht Ihr die erhaltene Heilung aller Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 100 Metern um 6%."[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]"[/font][font=verdana, sans-serif]Erhöht in Baumgestalt sowohl Euren durch Gegenstände erzielten Rüstungswert um 200% als auch Eure Heilzaubermacht um einen Wert, der 15% Eurer Willenskraft entspricht."[/font]
[font=verdana, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Das läuft also wieder auf die Argumentation raus, daß die richtigen Pro's die Gestalt sowieso nicht benutzt haben, weil es sonst zu einfach wäre...genauso wie die Hälfte der Leute die buffs wieder wegklickt, weils sonst zu einfach wäre...genau.[/font]
Statistisch gesehen gibts noch nicht so viele Leute, die den LK und Halion im Hardmode jede Woche legen.

Wie schon von einigen gesagt, wenn jemand meint er braucht den Baum nicht, soll er halt nicht reinwechseln. Für die meisten ist die zusätzliche Heilung denke ich doch willkommen. Wenn dann an der Mechanik was nicht stimmt, sollen sie halt einen "turbo" einbauen; Bei der Eule gibts ja auch Eclipse. Aber so ist die Lösung inkonsequent denke ich.
Na, man wird sehen obs ne Glyphe gibt und wie die dann funktioniert.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Und im PvP war man fast immer in Baumgestalt, nur im 2v2 gab es ein Wechselspiel. Bin echt gespannt wie nun wird - ich mag ja Veränderungen !


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

boeggla schrieb:


> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]"In dieser Gestalt erhöht Ihr die erhaltene Heilung aller Gruppen- und Schlachtzugsmitglieder im Umkreis von 100 Metern um 6%."[/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]"[/font][font="verdana, sans-serif"]Erhöht in Baumgestalt sowohl Euren durch Gegenstände erzielten Rüstungswert um 200% als auch Eure Heilzaubermacht um einen Wert, der 15% Eurer Willenskraft entspricht."[/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="verdana, sans-serif"]Das läuft also wieder auf die Argumentation raus, daß die richtigen Pro's die Gestalt sowieso nicht benutzt haben, weil es sonst zu einfach wäre...genauso wie die Hälfte der Leute die buffs wieder wegklickt, weils sonst zu einfach wäre...genau.[/font]
> ...



Lass mal gucken. 6% mehr Heilung? 
Und wofür braucht so ein Heiler, der meist ganz hinten steht 200% mehr Rüstung?
Und die meisten Bäume hätten sich eher nen Ast abgesägt, als Wille zu sockeln.. 

Alles in allem nice to have, aber wirklich nützlich sieht anders aus. 

Die meisten heulen der Form nach, und nicht dem Buff. 

Aber die Form werden sie ja behalten. Ich stell es mir cool vor, die Gestalt zu wandeln und dann zur Heilmaschine zu werden, wenns wirklich drauf ankommt.


----------



## Healbäumchen (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Lass mal gucken. 6% mehr Heilung?
> Und wofür braucht so ein Heiler, der meist ganz hinten steht 200% mehr Rüstung?
> Und die meisten Bäume hätten sich eher nen Ast abgesägt, als Wille zu sockeln..



6% mehr Heilung sind 6% mehr Heilung.
Und ich hab Wille gesockelt, Arsenal ist gerade off aber ich glaub knapp 1,3k Wille 

Aber naja jeder spielt seinen Baum anders, mir gefiehls halt besser nur 20k mana zu haben und praktisch nie oom zu gehen.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

Voll schade das es Bäumchen nurnoch alle 3 Minuten für 45 sek gibt, bin immer gerne mit meinem Bäumchen durch Inis gehopst!
Was sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich, ist genauso wie wenn man nurnoch alle 3 min als Bär tanken könnte...
Aber so is es halt.

MfG Ghor


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> Was sich die Entwickler dabei gedacht haben frag ich mich, ist genauso wie wenn man nurnoch alle 3 min als Bär tanken könnte...



Öhm, man kann als Druide sehrwohl ohne Baumgestalt heilen. Das ging bisher sehr gut. Allerdings konnte man noch nie ohne Bärengestalt tanken. 

Es gibt in Bär und Katze jeweils spezielle Fähigkeiten, die diese Gestalten voraussetzen. Beim Baum ist das nicht so. Du kannst frei agieren, der Baum ist lediglich ein Buff.

Irgendwie hinkt dein Vergleich ein wenig.


----------



## bullybaer (13. Oktober 2010)

Gott sei Dank muss mein Heildruide nicht mehr ständig in dieser absolut potthässlichen Baumform rumrennen.


----------



## Baumtobewild (13. Oktober 2010)

mh das ist schon traurig 
meine baumform :/ wieso wird die entfernt..
mein account ist eingefroren sonst wär ich auch auf so einem treffen


----------



## Waldman (13. Oktober 2010)

Gerade Model vom Tree Of Life Proc gesehen^^

http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2010/october/druidtreeoflife.jpg


----------



## tuerlich (13. Oktober 2010)

...und ich hab mir extra nen resto hochgelevelt 
wobei mir das ziemlich egal ist, ob ich da jetzt in baumgestalt heile, oder nicht (mag vllt dran liegen, dass ich erst nen monat druide spiele). hab mir aber vorsichtshalber gleich nen tankspecc dazugeholt ^^


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (13. Oktober 2010)

Ach mit dem Patch gibt es keine Bäume mehr?? Finde ich ganz toll ist ja schon ein Ansatz an den Classic Cataclysm Patch .


----------



## Esda (13. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch toll... jetzt kann ich endlich die Kuh sehen, die ich seit Anfang WoW spielen wollte (nein, ich wusste bei der Charerstellung natürlich nicht, dass ich mich zum Heilen in ein Stück Holz, zum Tanken und Miauen in einen Bettvorleger usw. verwandeln muss)!

Und für die Firstskillscreenshots reicht die Dauer der Baumform locker aus


----------



## benwingert (13. Oktober 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Gerade Model vom Tree Of Life Proc gesehen^^
> 
> http://media.mmo-cha...dtreeoflife.jpg [/font]



ganz ehrlich? der alte war viel besser. das ding ist ja potthässlich...
ach ja und zum klugscheißen: ein dudu "baum" ist eig kein baum  sondern ein treant, ein lebewesen mit pflanzlichen teilen. so 
MfG


----------



## Neofrain (13. Oktober 2010)

Naja wir warten einfach mal ab was kommt. Ich werde wohl auch auf Eule / Tank gehen wenn mein Baum weg ist, ich finde die Animation eines Tauren beim heilen total beschissen ^^

Aber Blizzard macht eh was alle wollen xD Von dem her denke ich das die geringe Glyphe kommt.

Viele Grüße,
Neo


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? der alte war viel besser. das ding ist ja potthässlich...
> ach ja und zum klugscheißen: ein dudu "baum" ist eig kein baum sondern ein treant, ein lebewesen mit pflanzlichen teilen. so
> MfG



Der Alte war besser? Ein "Baum des Lebens" der aussieht als hätte ihn der saure Regen erwischt, der praktisch schon Totholz ist?...naja Ansichtssache


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

Waldman schrieb:


> Gerade Model vom Tree Of Life Proc gesehen^^
> 
> http://media.mmo-cha...dtreeoflife.jpg



Also das Teil is mal wirklich hässlich... Da hätten sie wenigstens die Form beibehalten können.
Aber für mich bleiben die Healdudu´s immer die "Bäumchen". Und da is mir egal ob da jetzt ne Kuh/nachtelf rumrennt.


----------



## Darkprincess (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde die Baumform auch vermissen,ich find so ein Baum sah immer so süß aus.Und es ist schon fies das Blizz einem Healdudu das nimmt womit Er sich Identifizierte.


----------



## Sidious75 (13. Oktober 2010)

Whua, wie hässlich ist denn dieser Tree of life Proc *kotz*

Blizzard, g ebt uns die permanente Baumgesdtalt wieder, sowie sie bis gestern war!!!!!


----------



## Lúmea (13. Oktober 2010)

Boahr ne das geht ja mal garnicht wie sehen die denn aus die neuen Baumgestalten -.- ich will die alte form wieder haben!!! Da haben die echt mal scheisse gebaut von Blizz also finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Karadul (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe nur wegen dem Baumform einen Dudu auf 80 gebracht! Es war so toll, hat so Spass gemacht!

Adieu Duduheal, mit Cata wirst du ein Bärchen!

In dem neuen Form spiele ich niemals Duduheal mehr! 

Erstens; als riesen Taure habe ich keinen Bock irgendwelche komische Healeffekte zu sehen, was zum Tauren niemals passt!
Zweitens; neue Baumform ist schrecklich!

Hoch lebe Bärchen!


----------



## Sidious75 (13. Oktober 2010)

Recht haste, Lumea


----------



## timinatorxx (13. Oktober 2010)

ich finde es gut das die bäume ausm spiel sind ...


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

OMG!! Der Procc sieht ja aus wie ein fetter Busfahrer mit nem Alkoholproblem x.X!

Geht ja gar nicht!

Epic Fail von Blizz!


----------



## Lúmea (13. Oktober 2010)

Das geht echt nicht wie die aussehen ich bin seit 3 jahren Dudu und ich habe die Bäumchenform geliebt und so wie sie jetzt aussieht ist ja echt schlimm. Ich meine Blizz hat sich echt schon einiges geleistet aber das ist die Härte. 

Ich will mein Baum wieder haben wie sie mal war.


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

Ghorgoroth schrieb:


> OMG!! Der Procc sieht ja aus wie ein fetter Busfahrer mit nem Alkoholproblem


LOL

Is echt turbohäßlich das Ding!


----------



## Minastry (13. Oktober 2010)

Die neue Form ist mal echt katastrophal, passend zum Addon oder was? Mein Heilbaum wird ne Eule und das sollten alle so machen. Damit dieser Quatsch sich nicht durchsetzt. Ich hab mit dem für mein Leben gern geheilt, aber das is einfach ne Farce...


----------



## Tontaube (13. Oktober 2010)

Gestern bei uns auf Madmortem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist doch wohl eine Frechheit, einfach die Bäume weg zu rationalisieren. Wo soll mein Wolf nun sein Geschäft verichten, falls ich wieder mal anfange mit WOW. 
Mein armer Wolf kann nun kein Beinchen mehr heben.


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> he ernsthaft, hätte man dafür nicht lieber Gnome raus patchen können? -.-



Wenn Gnome rausgepatcht werden hat WoW keine daseinsberechtigung mehr *duck*...

Schade eigentlich jetzt kann ich nichtmehr nach dem Raid mit meinem Lieblingsbaum ins Sägewerk fahren um aus ihm Zahnstocher für die Oger zu machen *grins*

Ich werd die Bäume vermissen, aber ein vorteil hat es ich brauche ein Unkraut Ex mehr mit mir rumschleppen ^^


----------



## Schnubbel :> (13. Oktober 2010)

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wie sie sowas tolles rausnehmen können...
Hab mein Bäumchen immer am liebsten gespielt als Heiler *schnüff*


----------



## Shaila (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Ulduar gab es auch ein letztes großes Aufgebot von Bäumen, war ganz lustig anzusehen.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"neue" Baumform


----------



## SerpentSeal (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde meinen Baum auch vermissen... 
schade schade schade...
Auch wenn es nur Wunschdenken ist, vielleicht kommt er irgendwann wieder.... vielleicht


----------



## OnkelPle (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn alle Dudus sich einfach weigern würden, auf Heal zu skillen, hätten wir in 0,nix unsere Baumform wieder!


----------



## Strate (13. Oktober 2010)

hab ich was verpasst wie der arme baum fällt? auch der heal specc? wenn ja müssen sie ja auch den palas die heal fähigkeit wegnehmen bitte um schnelle antwort danke


----------



## Famenio (13. Oktober 2010)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Wenn alle Dudus sich einfach weigern würden, auf Heal zu skillen, hätten wir in 0,nix unsere Baumform wieder!


Hmm...also wie gesagt ich bin nicht böse.
Ich finde als Taure Heilen viel geiler...
Deswegen werde ich mich dagegen nicht wehren


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Strate schrieb:


> hab ich was verpasst wie der arme baum fällt? auch der heal specc? wenn ja müssen sie ja auch den palas die heal fähigkeit wegnehmen bitte um schnelle antwort danke



nein du hast nichts verpasst. der heal specc bleibt nur die dauerhaft baum gestalt wird wegfallen.
ich spiele auch seid drei jahren heildruide und war übrigens nie ein fan der gestalt.


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

> .. Endlich weg der Zwang da rein zu müssen in die Gestalt.



Weißte... Leider is nich nur der Zwang weg sondern die Möglichkeit :/ ok alle 5min wieder in den Baum für sage und schreibe 45sec? ich bin mir grad nich sicher... Sie sollen mir wenigstens per Glyphe ne Möglichkeit geben Dauerbaum zu sein -.- und auch so hast du noch den zwang da du den cd öfter nutzen wirst als du denkst^^

naja hab imo keine screens von madmortem da aber ich werd heute abend mal paar hochladen..


----------



## Redday (13. Oktober 2010)

schade schade.
die baumform hat den druiden heiler nunmal ausgemacht.
ein unikat verschwindet - völlig willkürlich und grundlos.

alle anderen gestalten kann man ja auch permanent besitzen, warum ausgerechnet den baum nicht?
nach blizzard logik müsste auch der bär nur für begrenzte zeit einsetzbar sein. als eine art letztes gefecht oder so.


----------



## Carambula (13. Oktober 2010)

hyho!

an den throad ersteller...

war auch bei dem "waldtreiben" auf lothar dabei, war schon nice die aktion in dala aber leider 
haben die anderen mitspieler die herzform vor der bank ein wenig versaut ^^

und beim massengelassenheitsspam hatte ich zwei mal DC ;-) 

werd meinen im raid herumhüpfenden baum vermissen, aber wie heißt es so schön: 
the show must go on

greez 
cara


----------



## Redday (13. Oktober 2010)

Topperharly schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> "neue" Baumform



omg!
hoffe das ist ein scherz


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Oktober 2010)

Folgende Situation.

Aus dem OFF hört ihr "Time to say Goodbye". Ihr seht ein Foto mit einem weinenden Indianer, während ihr über den Begriff WALDSTERBEN nachdenkt.


----------



## Manitu2007 (13. Oktober 2010)

warum findet ihr die neue Baumform hässlich? 

ich find die hat was Stylisches, hat son bischen was von dem Baum aus "Die unendliche Geschichte" wenn einer diesen Film kennt.  Und mal ehrlich als Druide war man immer im nachteil was den Style des T-Sets angeht als Baum hat man nix davon gesehen jetzt sehen die anderen wenigstens was man für Coole klamotten anhat.

Ich bleib dabei mein Kleiner Druide wird mit Lvl 52 zum Heiler und zur Eule Ausgebildet und mit Cata kommt ein zweiter Druide (Worgin) dazu die zur Katze und zur Bärin ausgebildet wird.

mfg


----------



## FallenAngel88 (13. Oktober 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> schade schade.
> die baumform hat den druiden heiler nunmal ausgemacht.
> ein unikat verschwindet - völlig willkürlich und grundlos.
> 
> ...



nicht die baumgestalt macht den heildruiden aus, sondern dass er fast ausschließlich mit hots arbeitet. außerdem hat er von alen heilern die meißten instant zauber, so dass er während der bewegung heilen kann.
ihr nörgelt doch nur alle über den wegfall der baumgestalt, damit ihr was zu nörgeln habt


----------



## Strate (13. Oktober 2010)

oki danke für die rasche antwort. ich finde ein typ bei blizzard wurde verlassen und dan lief ihm ein baum über den weg und er lies die wut an ihm aus. BAUM ich werde dich vermissen es ist toll als baum zuheilen man bekommt immer die richtigen buffs da ein baum kein sdm braucht und man net ögend nen schrott bekommt , ebenfalls ist die taurenform hässlich^^


----------



## Layasanya (13. Oktober 2010)

:*(

meine liebste gestallt ist ab heute weg...

wie werd ich das panische rumlaufen während eines bosskampfes vermissen das die mitraider in verwirrung stürzt und für chaos sorgte......

echt mal blizzard. das war mal die besch.... idee die ihr je gehabt habt.... !!!

bei uns wurde auch gestern ein letztes großes vor ratschet gefeiert, soviele bäumchen hab ich glaub ich noch nie gesehn.

in gemeinsamer trauer waren dort in etwa 60 bäumchen versammelt, tauren und nachtelfen friedlich vereint im protest gegen diese greueltat..

kann auch sdein das es ein paar mehr oder weniger warn war leider recht unübersichtlich....



bei mir kommt das auf jedenfall auf platz 1. der dümmsten ideen die bisher verwirklicht wurden !!!


----------



## Topperharly (13. Oktober 2010)

finde die neue baumform schaut aus wie ein baum, die alte sah.... anja etwas..komisch aus, ich meine sie hatte nicht wirklich was von einem baum. die neue baum form hat bisl sowas wie der "baum des lebens" aus wc3


----------



## benwingert (13. Oktober 2010)

ok dank nem anderen thread bin ich auf die idee gekommen dass es in dem fall auf die größe ankommt.  wenn man in der gestalt so groß ist wie die urtume ist es ok, die neuen gestalten sehen ja in etwa so aus. aber wenn die genauso groß sind wie die alten sind die sowas von besch......
MfG


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe diese neue Form ist nicht wirklich so gedacht.

 Das Ding ist so hässlich das ich lieber zur Eule motiere als mich zu sowas zu verwandeln.


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Aber auch wenn nicht alle die alte Baumgestalt mochten : getanzt haben sie doch cool oder ?!


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Was ich davon halt: muahahahahaha!
> 
> Oh ihr armen druiden...endlich gibt es keine Healer mehr in der Rüstung eines Deffwarris, die sich ohne Manaprobleme zu kennen, 10 Minuten lang gegen den dmg eines Melees vollhealen konnten, ohne irgendwie CCbar zu sein,...so ein scheiss aber auch, was ist mit der Balance des Spiel passiert? oh noez!
> 
> ...



Du bist ein Trottel. Sry, viell. ein bischen plump meine Aussage, aber zu soviel jämmerlicher Schadenfreude fällt mir nix anderes ein.

OT: Das Video von Sen'jin ist echt herzig gemacht.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass Blizz wirklich eine geringe Glyphe einfügt, die eine permanente Baumgestalt (was rein die Optik betrifft) einfügt. Da verzichte ich auch gerne auf eine nützlichere geringe Glyphe.

Viva la revolution !!!!
http://www.guitarsolos.com/videos-der-herr-der-ringe-der-%5BkyWxsOv3FGc%5D.cfm


----------



## Eism@n (13. Oktober 2010)

warum macht sich blizz eigentlich die arbeit neue baumformen zu designen, wenn man diese sowieso nur noch alle paar minuten für 45 sec sieht?


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hoffe Blizzard versteht den Wunsch nach einer Glyphe für ne Dauerhafte Baumgestalt nicht falsch...

NICHT die hässliche "neue" Gestalt sonder die ALTE "Bäumchen"-Gestalt wollen wir <3


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde man sollte so etwas wie in dem Film "Inception" machen, in die 3 Unterbewusstseinsebenen vordringen und dem Leaddesigner von WoW einen Gedanken einpflanzen so das die alten Bäumchen wieder da sind in Dauerform!

Aber leider ist das nur Hollywood ;-)!


----------



## Akow (13. Oktober 2010)

Klingt ja so, als ob es mit 4.01 keine Bäume mehr gibt :O dabei werden die doch nur geändert oder nich ?


----------



## benwingert (13. Oktober 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Klingt ja so, als ob es mit 4.01 keine Bäume mehr gibt :O dabei werden die doch nur geändert oder nich ? [/font]



lies mal den tread 1. wird das ein cd und 2. sind die neuen formen grausam hässlich...
MfG


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Oktober 2010)

Akow schrieb:


> Klingt ja so, als ob es mit 4.01 keine Bäume mehr gibt :O dabei werden die doch nur geändert oder nich ?




Wenn du Jäger bist, stell dir vor, dein Begleiter wär nur noch ein Würfel (jeder Begleiter) ODER er könnte ihn nur noch 30 Sekunden lang alle 3 Minuten beschwören...

Hinter der Baumform steckt mehr, als es den Anschein hat.


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Hinter der Baumform steckt mehr, als es den Anschein hat.



Sowas verstehen halt nur echte Baumliebhaber


----------



## palada (13. Oktober 2010)

Durotan hat sich auch verabschiedet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=balhxbHePZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

Freakzilla schrieb:


> Sowas verstehen halt nur echte Baumliebhaber



Völlig Richtig!!


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Aber nochmal eine Verständnisfrage:

Ihr heilt also, weil ihr gern einen Baum spielt?

Und nicht, weil ihr mit Eurer Heilkraft die Gruppe unterstützen wollt?

Und jetzt, wo ihr kein Baum mehr sein könnt, wollt ihr auch nichtmehr heilen?



Sorry, aber solche Heiler wollte ich nicht in meiner Gruppe haben.......


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

> Aber ein Druide ist nunmal eine wandlungsfähige Klasse, die auf unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten mit unterschiedlichen Formen reagiert.



Und genau das macht man mit den Gestalten -.- Nicht darauf reagieren würdest du wenn du alles in der Castergestalt machst... Eben weil du tanken musst gehst du in den Bär, weil du Schaden machen musst gehst du in die Katze usw... Das gilt AUCH für den Baum... Klar mag es beim Baum nicht zwingend notwendig sein im Baum zu heilen... aber ein besser RP gefühl hab ich damit auch nich....



> ganz ehrlich? der alte war viel besser. das ding ist ja potthässlich...



./sign... ich will meinen Knuddelbaum wieder und nich das Ding das nach Frankenstein, der zu lang dumm rumstand, aussieht...

Naja werde ab heute nurnoch Eule(auch wenn se scheiße aussieht aber für Katze und Bär bin ich zu doof - bringe immer die equips durcheinander^^) und Bär spielen.

*cry* gebt mir meinen Knuddelbaum ... und an alle die sagen ein Baum hat nichts mit Heilen zu tun: Wenn man es genau nimmt sind die Heilwege der 3 anderen Klassen schlichtweg "unecht".. per licht zu heilen oder per wasser(naja das geht noch .. im wasser heilt so manches en bissl schneller und vor allem einfacher) is einfach nich richtig. Der Druide lässt es "Nachwachsen" und ersetzt nicht nur.. und der Inbegriff des Wachsens sind Pflanzen - speziell der Baum. 

Cya,

Sero

Edit:



> Ihr heilt also, weil ihr gern einen Baum spielt?
> 
> Und nicht, weil ihr mit Eurer Heilkraft die Gruppe unterstützen wollt?
> 
> ...



Klar will ich auch heilen so isses nich, aber dafür hab ich meinen Shami. Der Druidenheiler wurde nur gemacht wegen dem Baum... 

so far,
Sero


----------



## Healbäumchen (13. Oktober 2010)

Freakzilla schrieb:


> Sowas verstehen halt nur echte Baumliebhaber



/sign

Vor allem müssen wir jetzt in Raids auch so einheitsmäßig wie die anderen rumstehen  Wenn ich da nur an den Kopf von T10 denke *schauder*

und zum Herren mit "kein melee kann euch umnatzen":

a) stimmt das nicht und
b) jetzt noch viel weniger... ich sag nur überarbeitete dornen & so 

fand es immer viel toller als Baum rumzustehen, ein Blickfang in jedem Raid & vor allem die leicht flachen Wortwitze wie "könnts langsam mal losgehen? sonst schlag ich hier noch wurzeln" werden mir fehlen.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Buffed 

Könnt ihr nicht mal eine Art Aktion starten?? Retten den Baum^^

ich meine wenn ich mich heute einloge Fehlt einfach was mein guter alter baum und das nur weil man ja sonst die Tolle Rüssi net sieht.Deswegen ist es einfach total sinnfrei einem die baumgestallt zunehmen,es ist noch nicht mal ein Nerf oder sowas nein man wird einfach um ein Aussehen beraubt was einen Tage Monate jahre begleitet hat ich.Mein ganzer Raid war irgendwie bedrückt auch wenn es total bescheuert klingt nur ist so als wenn man einen was liebgewonnens wegnimmt.Der Baum gehörte einfach dazu und man war nicht irgendein 08/15 Char in Dala.

Sobalt das WoW Forum Online geht werde ich eine Petiton Starten und auch wenn sie mich Bannen sollten werde ich jeden Tag dafüf Kämpfen. 

Ps : die neue baumform ist einfach nur Wiederlich Hässlich,da fehlt dieses gewisse etwas mein baum war chilliger mit den Langen runtergeängen arben den langezogenen gesicht.Aber der neue ist einfach nur Grottenschlecht.


----------



## Leonalis (13. Oktober 2010)

Dafür sind die neuen Bäume cooler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonalis (13. Oktober 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht mal eine Art Aktion starten?? Retten den Baum^^
> 
> ...



Das wird nix bringen, Blizzard hat ein kozenpt und das ziehen sie durch.

Der Pala verliert seine fast dauerhafte flamme
Der Diszi verliert die kraft seiner Schilde
Der Baum verliert sein allgegenwärtige verwandlung.


Es ist gut so das dies passiert weil das macht ja das spiel eben wieder interessant. So wie es jetzt ist, viel zu einfach.


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

ob die neuen Cool sind oder nich ist ansichtssache.. ich hasse sie. Stupider gehts nicht. sieht aus wie eine Monströsität auf natürlicher Basis -.-


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

> Klar will ich auch heilen so isses nich, aber dafür hab ich meinen Shami. Der Druidenheiler wurde nur gemacht wegen dem Baum...




is bei mir das selbe, hab mir nur den Druiden gelevelt weil ich das Bäumchen so super fand. Mein Main ist der Healschami.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Oktober 2010)

ich könnte fast wetten, dass es eine glyphe geben wird die die gestalt des bäumchens beibehält und dauerhaft macht (aber sonst keine weiteren vorteile hat).


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

palada schrieb:


> Durotan hat sich auch verabschiedet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## j0sh (13. Oktober 2010)

palada schrieb:


> Durotan hat sich auch verabschiedet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr geil 

der letzte marsch der "ents"


----------



## Desoka (13. Oktober 2010)

Joar schon schade um die Bäume waren angenehme Zeitgenossen


----------



## Neofrain (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber nochmal eine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Ihr heilt also, weil ihr gern einen Baum spielt?
> 
> ...




Oh man da hat es einer mal wieder echt verstanden lol xD

Lass es einfach...


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber nochmal eine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Ihr heilt also, weil ihr gern einen Baum spielt?
> 
> ...


Nein, ich heile gerne.

Ich heile mit meinem Priest, so wie er ist und ich heile mit meinem Druiden in Baumform. letzteres, weil es nach meinem Verständnis so sein muss. Ist die Baumform nun nicht mehr da, dann heil ich auch nicht mehr als Baum.

Und nochmals nein, Du musst das nicht verstehen!


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

> ich könnte fast wetten, dass es eine glyphe geben wird die die gestalt des bäumchens beibehält und dauerhaft macht (aber sonst keine weiteren vorteile hat).



Das würde ich begrüßen. Ich würd die glyphe sofort reinhauen, WENN ich dafür meinen alten knuddelbaum wieder krieg.


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

OnkelPle schrieb:


> Wenn alle Dudus sich einfach weigern würden, auf Heal zu skillen, hätten wir in 0,nix unsere Baumform wieder!



Gerade WEIL die hässliche Baumform weg ist, wird mein neuer Trolldruide Heiler und Tank als Second Specc


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Aber nochmal eine Verständnisfrage:
> 
> Ihr heilt also, weil ihr gern einen Baum spielt?
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine Schamanen-Dame als Main, mit der ich in unserer Gilde den Heiler mime.
Weiters bin ich gerade dabei, eine Druidin hochzuleveln, die neben einer Katzen-Skillung eine
Baum-Skillung spendiert bekommen sollte. Warum noch einen Heiler, wirst Du fragen?
Weil ich die Baumgestalt geliebt habe. Einfach so, rein der Optik wegen. Ich mochte das leicht
chillige und tapsige Herumwatscheln des Baums in Instanzen. Ich mochte die Animationen der
teils leicht bedepperten und unwirsch dreinschauenden Gesichtszüge.

Ich habe bisher WoW immer noch als MMoRPG gespielt, nicht als Fantasy Verschnitt eines 
Shooters. Für mich zählen daher nicht nur die nackten Zahlen, präzise Recount-Auswertungen
und der ganze elititstJerks Kram. Für mich ist Atmosphäre sehr viel wichtiger, und da hat das
Bäumchen eine Menge dazu beigetragen.

Weiterhin finde ich die Argumente, dass man jetzt endlich auch in normaler Gestalt rumlaufen
kann, um seine coole Rüstung zur Schau zu stellen, absoluter Schwachsinn. OOC konnte
man, wenn man denn wollte, immer aus der Baumform switchen. Auch hätte Blizz einfach die
zusätzlichen Buffs der Baumform als 5 Minuten CD einbauen können, ohne dies an die Verwandlung
in die Baumform zu koppeln. Das ganze Versehen mit einem beeindruckendem visuellen
Effekt. Aber das war ihnen wahrscheinlich zu viel Arbeit, ich weiss es nicht.

Edit: Um auf Dein Argument einzugehen, dass man als Druiden-Heiler die Baumform nicht braucht,
um zu heilen, die Katzen- und Bärenform allerdings schon >> Ein Moonkin braucht seine Eulenform
auch nicht, um seine Casts an den Mann zu bringen. Da hätte es doch auch ein 5 Minuten CD getan?
Oder wollen die Eulen ihre ach so tollen Rüstungen nicht ihrem Raid präsentieren?


----------



## Wolfmania (13. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher WoW immer noch als MMoRPG gespielt, nicht als Fantasy Verschnitt eines
> Shooters. Für mich zählen daher nicht nur die nackten Zahlen, präzise Recount-Auswertungen
> und der ganze elititstJerks Kram. Für mich ist Atmosphäre sehr viel wichtiger, und da hat das
> Bäumchen eine Menge dazu beigetragen.



Sowas gabs früher mal, heutzutage doch nicht mehr, Mensch ! Aber schön daß jemand noch so denkt...


----------



## Syrras (13. Oktober 2010)

Die neue Baumform ist mir zu Fett, ich will meinen Kampfbroccoli zurück!


----------



## Silverbull (13. Oktober 2010)

Syrras schrieb:


> Die neue Baumform ist mir zu Fett, ich will meinen Kampfbroccoli zurück!



dir geflällt die neue baumgestalt nur nicht weil die mehr wie Urtume aussieht und deswegen jammerst du wie einige andere rum wegen der altenbaumgestalt


----------



## Shataar (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde auch ziemlich vermissen besonders ihren Tanzstil


----------



## Topperharly (13. Oktober 2010)

ich finde die neue baumform interessant. 

Fähigkeiten und Daten der neun Baumform.
Größe: 40 Meter
Gewicht: 24 Tonnen
Geschwindigkeit beim laufen: 6-7 km/h
Geschwindigkeit beim rennen: 9-11 km/h

Passive Fähigkeiten:
+450%Rüstung
+600% HP
+ immun gegen Stun, sheep, cc, Gifte

Aktive Fähigkeiten:
-Erdbeben
-Trampeln
-Felsen schleudern
-Faustschlag

(für die, die es immernoch nicht kapiert haben, das isn Witz ;P )


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Schamanen-Dame als Main, mit der ich in unserer Gilde den Heiler mime.
> Weiters bin ich gerade dabei, eine Druidin hochzuleveln, die neben einer Katzen-Skillung eine
> Baum-Skillung spendiert bekommen sollte. Warum noch einen Heiler, wirst Du fragen?
> Weil ich die Baumgestalt geliebt habe. Einfach so, rein der Optik wegen. Ich mochte das leicht
> ...



Es sei mal angemerkt, dass mir der ganze Theoriekram auch am Allerwertesten vorbei geht. 

Aber ich sehe dass jetzt so, dass eine Eigenart des Druiden, nämlich die Baumgestalt als Heiler, jetzt wegfällt und ersetzt wird, durch eine Fähigkeit, die die ganze Druidenklasse als solche ausmacht, nämlich der Akt des Gestaltwandelns. 

Wer kann sich nicht an das Classic-Intro-Video erinnern, in dem die grazile Nachtelfin durch einen schattigen Wald läuft, und sich mitten im Sprung in eine Katze verwandelt. 

Sowas finde ich der Druidenklasse entsprechend. 

Nun ist es so, dass man die Katzen und Bärengestalten nicht diesbezüglich ändern kann. Die Kampffähigkeiten sind eben nur in diesen Gestalten ausführbar. 

Aber die Heilskillung gibt das eben her. Man heilt die Gruppe als Druide, wenn es knapp wird, passt man sich an, wandelt seine Gestalt zu einem mächtigen Baum (ich find die neuen Formen gut, ich wünsch mir aber auch die passende Größe) und gibt Vollgas. 

Stell ich mir echt imposant vor, da man den reinen Akt der Gestaltwandlung viel öfter zu sehen bekommt. Dies macht meiner Meinung nach den Druiden aus. Daher finde ich die Änderung gut. 

Ist zwar schade, dass so eine wirklich massive Änderung an der Klasse durchgeführt wird, ich fand die Bäumchen auch lustig. Aber man soll doch bitte erstmal sehen, was man stattdessen bekommt und nicht schon im Vorfeld Tränchen vergiessen. 

Meine Entscheidung steht jedenfalls, dass mein dickes Bärchen nun die Baumskillung als zweites bekommt, wenn nicht sogar als Mainskill....


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

Silverbull schrieb:


> dir geflällt die neue baumgestalt nur nicht weil die mehr wie Urtume aussieht und deswegen jammerst du wie einige andere rum wegen der altenbaumgestalt



Die alte sah auf eine lustige Weise zum Teil etwas "bekifft" aus daher auch das dumme Gesicht aber das war wie gesagt lustig. Die neuen sehen aus wie zu lange fritiert -.- würden se wie Urtume aussehen hätte ich kein Problem damit aber so? So wie sie jetzt sind wirken se wie ein Haufen gequirlter Mist der ein paarmal überfahren wurde. So dumm wie die Dinger dreinschauen kannste Barlows Kriegerblog bald auf die Bäume umlegen..

Naja ändern lässt sich sowieso nix -.-


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

@ MayoAmok

Siehe hierzu mein edit .....

Ich empfinde Deine Argumente einfach als haltlos, da man eben dies auch über einen Moonkin sagen könnte.
Den hast Du aber amüsanter Weise ausgepart, in Deinen Erklärungsversuchen 

Blizz hätte einfach einen Kompromiss machen können, z. Bsp. dass ein ausgeskillter Heil-Druide automatisch
die permanente Baumform als optisches Gimmick erhält, man allerdings nicht genötigt ist, diese auch zu nutzen,
da sie keine spielerischen Vorteile gewährt. Die neue Baumform hätte weiterhin als 5 Minuten CD bleiben können,
in Verbindung mit dem optischen Effekt.

Jeder hätte also in der Form spielen können, wie er es gern mag. Nur leider muss Blizzard zum wiederholten Male
auf ein Extrem zurückgreifen, in dem sie eine Fähigkeit komplett streichen, anstatt sich auf eine goldene Mitte zu
besinnen.


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> @ MayoAmok
> 
> Siehe hierzu mein edit .....
> 
> ...



Das liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass ich nunmal keine Eule spiele und mich auch mit der Spielweise nicht anfreunden kann. 

Blizzard hat sich nunmal entschieden, die Baumform zu nehmen und nicht die Eule. 

Wär es andersrum, würden jetzt die Eulen weinen. 

Es ist zugegebenermaßen eine krasse Änderung. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man bei Blizz nicht immer auf das Geheule der Comm hören sollte, und einmal eingeschlagenen Wegen auch mal ne Zeitlang treu bleiben sollte. 

Denn die Jungs und Mädels haben sicher ne ungefähre Vorstellung, wie das ganze dann am Ende aussehen wird, und ich bin sicher, dass es ziemlich cool wird.


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass ich nunmal keine Eule spiele und mich auch mit der Spielweise nicht anfreunden kann.
> 
> *Blizzard hat sich nunmal entschieden, die Baumform zu nehmen und nicht die Eule.
> 
> ...





na du must es ja wissen


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht mal eine Art Aktion starten?? Retten den Baum^^
> 
> ...



Petitionen sind im WoW Forum NICHT erlaubt und werden sofort gelöscht...nur so zur Info


----------



## Trig (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es ist zugegebenermaßen eine krasse Änderung. Allerdings finde ich auch, dass man bei Blizz nicht immer auf das Geheule der Comm hören sollte, und einmal eingeschlagenen Wegen auch mal ne Zeitlang treu bleiben sollte.


Ömmmm, nein?

Wenn die Mehrzahl der Druidenheiler dagegen ist, dann sollte man auch seine Entscheidungen auch mal kritisch reflektieren. Als Dienstleister ist man nun mal von den Kunden abhängig. Und wenn die Kunden etwas anderes wollen, dann sollten sie dieses auch erhalten.

So wie es aussieht sind einige von den Änderungen positiv angetan, was ich personlich nicht verstehe, sollten diejenigen in der Mehrheit sein, dann würde ich mich dem durchaus fügen, was in meinem Fall bedeutet, dass ich halt nicht mehr heilen werde... Anscheinend wird dies nun eintreffen, ohne dass die Mehrheit die anstehenden Änderungen gut findet.


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Petitionen sind im WoW Forum NICHT erlaubt und werden sofort gelöscht...nur so zur Info



Ausserdem: wielange ist das denn mit der Änderung bekannt? 4 Monate? 5?

Und JETZT werden die Petitionen gestartet, wenns zu spät ist. 

Anstatt sich dann mal im Vorfeld damit zu befassen, und genau zu gucken, wie sich was entwickeln wird. 

Dafür gibt es Beta-Server und PTR. Da kann man die neuen Spielweise probieren und Feedback geben. 

Ausserdem gibt es ein offizielles Vorschlagforum, wo man konstruktive Kritik anbringen kann. 

Aber Heulen, wenn der Drops bereits gelutscht ist, ist natürlich einfacher.


----------



## Freakzilla (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich... Wenn Blizzard schon solche Änderungen machen muss dann sollen sie wenigstens die Baumgestalt ansich beibehalten... Warum sie das putzige Bäumchen gegen so einen zusammengeklebten Sträucherhaufen tauschen is mir unerklärlich.


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ausserdem: wielange ist das denn mit der Änderung bekannt? 4 Monate? 5?
> 
> Und JETZT werden die Petitionen gestartet, wenns zu spät ist.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige, wenn ich jetzt etwas zynisch werde, aber das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder?
Ich tippe mal, dass auch Du einer von denen wärst, die dann schreiben würden "Wartet doch erstmal ab, ist ja alles noch Beta.
Heulen könnt Ihr, wenns so live geht"

Edit: Aha, wusst ichs doch:

Zitat: _Aber man soll doch bitte erstmal sehen, was man stattdessen bekommt und nicht schon im Vorfeld Tränchen vergiessen._

Beisst sich ein bischen mit dem von Dir gerade geschriebenen, meinst Du nicht auch?
Man soll also keine Kritik VORHER üben, aber auch keine, wenn der Drops bereits gelutscht ist.
Ja lieber HerrGott, wann denn dann? oO


----------



## Ghorgoroth (13. Oktober 2010)

> Ausserdem: wielange ist das denn mit der Änderung bekannt? 4 Monate? 5?
> 
> Und JETZT werden die Petitionen gestartet, wenns zu spät ist.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube was das Fass jetzt zum Überlaufen gebracht hat waren diese Screens vom neuen kotzhaften Design!


----------



## Bobtronic2 (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ausserdem: wielange ist das denn mit der Änderung bekannt? 4 Monate? 5?
> 
> Und JETZT werden die Petitionen gestartet, wenns zu spät ist.
> 
> ...




Zur deiner Info es haben sehr sehr viele leute versucht im Vorfeld was zu ändern und haben sich die finger wundgeschrieben.Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die FRES... Halten #
Und solche sinnfreien Kommentare+Flame Kiddys haben dafür gesorgt das die meisten beiträge Geschlossen wurden.
ich habe auch ein Forumurlaub bekommen nur weil man Sachlich seine Argumente dargeschrieben hat.
Aber wenn Blizz meint so mit leuten umzugehen bitte jetzt werden sie nicht mehr Glatte 12 mio Kunde Haben


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Entschuldige, wenn ich jetzt etwas zynisch werde, aber das ist nicht Dein Ernst oder?
> Ich tippe mal, dass auch Du einer von denen wärst, die dann schreiben würden "Wartet doch erstmal ab, ist ja alles noch Beta.
> Heulen könnt Ihr, wenns so live geht"
> 
> ...




Ich nenne die Möglichkeiten, die Spieler haben, Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Spiels zu nehmen. Und zwar in konstruktiver Weise und nicht durch Geflenne. 


Mit dem zweiten Zitat spreche ich allerdings diese Leute an, die hier schreiben: "Was? Die Baumform kommt weg? OMG Wusst ich ja garnicht!!!! Nu werd ich nie wieder heilen!!!!!"


Unterschiedlicher Kontext unso.....


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Mit dem zweiten Zitat spreche ich allerdings diese Leute an, die hier schreiben: "Was? Die Baumform kommt weg? OMG Wusst ich ja garnicht!!!! Nu werd ich nie wieder heilen!!!!!"



Wobei du nich zu verstehen scheinst, dass die die Rumschreien sie würden nichtmehr heilen, eben diese Aussage zu 85% auf ihren Druiden beziehen und gegebenenfalls mit einer anderen Klasse weiterheilen(wie ich mit dem Shami)


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich nenne die Möglichkeiten, die Spieler haben, Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Spiels zu nehmen. Und zwar in konstruktiver Weise und nicht durch Geflenne.
> 
> 
> Mit dem zweiten Zitat spreche ich allerdings diese Leute an, die hier schreiben: "Was? Die Baumform kommt weg? OMG Wusst ich ja garnicht!!!! Nu werd ich nie wieder heilen!!!!!"
> ...




Hier mal ein sehr schöner Post aus dem off. Forum aus dem Jahr *2009 !!!!*

Die Baumform macht durchaus Spass. 

*Spielmechanik in Baumform :* 
Dasselbe wie wenn ich in casterform heile.. zugegeben. Jedoch ist keine Heilklasse, evt. mit Ausnahme eines Priesters so flexibel ,spannend und anspruchsvoll zu spielen wie der Druide. Die Spielmechanik im Baum ist also durchaus geil. Die Fähigkeiten des Baums wie mehr Rüstung, weniger Manaverbrauch, mehr Zaubermacht sehe ich als fairen Tausch gegen die wegfallenden CC/Dps Möglichkeiten. Im PVP ist der Baum ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit seine Heilleistung und Manaeffizienz zu verbessern und dafür auf cc-möglichkeiten zu verzichten und damit eine spannende Alternative zur Casterform die nach Situation beide ihre Berechtigung haben. 

*Zur Baumform an sich:* 
Ein Baum des Lebens spendet schliesslich Leben und keine Zerstörung! Ich finds okay das wir als Bäume ausschliesslich heilen und wurzeln können. Allerdings gäbe es hier schon Spielraum um den Baum ein wenig cooler zu machen. Was mich besonders nervt ist das die Bäume im PVP blöd hüpfend durch die Gegend wuseln. Ich fühle mich wie ein ninjagebüsch und nicht wie ein mächtiger Baum des Lebens. 

*1. Neuer Look.* Der Baum sah damals schon crappy aus und er tut er heute erst Recht. Kein besonders tolles Design. Ich fühle mich weder uralt, mächtig noch irgendwie "druidig" damit. Eher wie eine lust@%@@*##icfigur die zum amüsement des Raids komisch tanzen kann und auch noch heilt. 
Ich kann hier nun keine Zeichnungen hochladen. Aber meiner Meinung nach müsste der Baum seine Aufgaben und Fähigkeiten passender reflektieren: 
-mehr Rüstung = dicke, zerfurchte Rinde in dunklen Farbtönen (sollte massiv wirken) 
-mehr zaubermacht = grünes Leuchten, kleine Irrlichter die zwischen unseren Ästen herumhuschen 
-weniger Manaverbrauch= dargestellt durch Natur: kleine Blumen die an uns aufblühen, dicke dicke eiserne Ringe moosüberwachsen, dichteres Blattwerk 

*2. Neue Animationen.* Der Baum wirkt wenn er sich bewegt einfach nicht wie ein Baum. Er wirkt weich, beweglich und leicht. Ich möchte mich schwer, steif und holzig fühlen. Nicht einfach das zu erzielen, aber Blizzard hat schliesslich gute Animatoren die dieser Herausforderung gewachsen sind. 

*3. Sound.* Wie knirscht und ächzt kein Holz wenn ich mich bewege und rumzauber oder geschlagen werde? Ich will mich wie ein Baum anhören wenn ich einen spiel. 

*4. Laufgeschwindigkeit.* Ich sags nochmal: Bäume rennen nicht hüpfend wie counterstriker durch die Gegend. Verlangsamt Bäume wieder um 50%. Dafür könnt ihr unsere Healrange um 25% erhöhen. Bei einigen Fights muss man dann evt. auf die Baumform verzichten, bzw. rein- und rausswitchen. Fände ich eine spannende Mechanik. 

*5. Grösse.* Ich bin ein Baum? Dann lasst mich bitte auch ein Paar Köpfe grösser sein als ein Dranei. 

*6. Macht die Baumform nicht zur Pflicht. *Im Pve heil ich IMMER als Baum. Meine Mitspieler sehen mich niemals in casterform, ausser ich geb mit schaden bei razorscale, contructor usw. Wieso eigentlich? Lasst doch beiden Optionen ihren Platz im Raid. Wäre spannender und würde erlauben beide Formen stärker zu diversifizieren. 

Casterform: 100% WalkingSpeed, wenig rüstung, mehr Manaverbrauch, kann ccn, wirbeln, schaden geben. Perfekter Hybride. Sollte Manatechnisch mit dem Baum gleichauf liegen. 

Baumform: 50% WalkingSpeed. Zaubert langsamer, dafür aber auch stärkere Heilungen. Wirkt eine Aura auf Mitspieler (keine 6% heal. Die muss auch der casterdruide per talent bekommen damit beide sinn machen). Ich könnte mir hier zum Beispiel das Talent Revitalize als Aura des Baums denken. Wer in der Nähe vom Baum des Lebens kämpft erhält regelmässige Ticks an Energie, Wut oder Mana. Oder macht etwas ausgefallenes wie das der Baum einen Spell bekommt. 30sec CD, kostet 400 Mana oder sowas und lässt eine Frucht an unseren Ästen wachsen. Andere Spieler können diese plücken und essen (anklicken) und gewinnen einen 30s buff der Mana, Energie, Wut oder Runenmacht in kleinen Mengen herstellt. Usw. Usw. Das Thema Baum gibt einem doch Möglichkeiten ohne Ende geiles Zeug zu machen  

*7. Bäume. Wurzeln.* Bäume. Wurzeln. Gebt dem Baum doch ein cooleres Wurzeln. Wie wäre es mit einem AOE Wuzeln das bis zu 3 Gegener festbindet. Dafür kann sich der Baum des Lebens nicht mehr bewegen. Müsste man natürlich balancen. Aber sowas in der Richtung könnte doch schön den Baumcharakter unterstreichen.

_____________________________________________________________________________

Und? - Hats was genutzt? Nein, hat es nicht. Es gäbe zig verschiedene Möglichkeiten, den Baum interessanter zu machen. Abwechslungsreicher und was weiss ich.
Und Blizz sucht sich den einfachsten Weg, sie canceln einfach ein Talent mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen und absurden Argumenten, dass sich mir die Fussnägel hochrollen und ich mich fragen muss, ob Blizz ihre Kunden wirklich für strunzdumm hält.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin Froh das die Bäume weg sind sie waren Damals zu Classic Ende der Grund Weshalb ich Heil Druide nicht mehr spielen wollte.

Ahja bald kommen die Überarbeiteten Bäume und die sind Hässlich mmo Champ als tipp.


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Wobei du nich zu verstehen scheinst, dass die die Rumschreien sie würden nichtmehr heilen, eben diese Aussage zu 85% auf ihren Druiden beziehen und gegebenenfalls mit einer anderen Klasse weiterheilen(wie ich mit dem Shami)



Und wieviel der 85% machen das, was man mit einem Produkt machen sollte, das einem nichtmehr gefällt?


----------



## cesy32 (13. Oktober 2010)

ach so was dummes jetzt woch ich als healer aufgehe will blizz das ich mir was neues suche was soll ich da nur machen
waren so schöne zeiten ich und mein *weiblicher* Baum wie wir immer die allis geärgert haben und auch hordler in arena oder auch bg wie ich meine leute am leben erhalten habe und mich noch mit den gegnern rumschlagen musste  die zeiten sind vorbei schade werde sie vermissen


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Und wieviel der 85% machen das, was man mit einem Produkt machen sollte, das einem nichtmehr gefällt?



Ca 50%. Sie heilen einfach nichtmehr damit(weil genau das das is was ihnen nichtmehr gefällt.). Was dir ja auch nich passt... lieg ich mit der annahme richtig?


----------



## ClassicRagnaros (13. Oktober 2010)

Der Beitrag vom Server Teldrassil an die Baumerinnerung! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pOoaVT0adM

Ich werde sie vermissen, aber NIE vergessen!


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Und wieviel der 85% machen das, was man mit einem Produkt machen sollte, das einem nichtmehr gefällt?



Ich liebe Totschlagargumente -.-

Gut, wenn Du das so siehst, dann kann dieser Thread geschlossen/ gelöscht werden, und jeder andere auch, in dem über
gewisse Spielmechaniken diskutiert wird, und eben auch manche kritisiert werden.

Denn die Vorgehensweise, die Du scheinbar vorschlägst - zu verschwinden - macht jede Diskussion (auch im RL) obsolet.
Und dabei kanns um alles mögliche gehen, nicht nur um Produkte.

Als 6jährige hab ich aber auch sicher mal die ein oder andere Freundin angebläkt "Geh doch zu Deiner Mama, wenns Dir nicht
passt! " .... *zunge rausstreck*


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Ca 50%. Sie heilen einfach nichtmehr damit(weil genau das das is was ihnen nichtmehr gefällt.).



Ungefähr so viele fangen mit Druiden zu heilen an, weil die Baumform in der alten Form nicht mehr existiert bzw. fangen wieder an, weil sie damals als die Form eingeführt wurde aufgehört haben, weil sie sie lächerlich fanden


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe schon, dass es müßig ist, mit ehemaligen Bäumen diskutieren zu wollen, die an der Gestalt hängen.

Vielleicht tut euch mal eine Baumpause ganz gut, wird sich doch der Holzanteil in gewissen Regionen vielleicht zurückbilden.

Danke für das Gespräch.

Ich bin wech.


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

Savaera schrieb:


> Ich liebe Totschlagargumente -.-
> 
> Gut, wenn Du das so siehst, dann kann dieser Thread geschlossen/ gelöscht werden, und jeder andere auch, in dem über
> gewisse Spielmechaniken diskutiert wird, und eben auch manche kritisiert werden.
> ...



du hast aber schon gelesen das die Leute hier dem Baum hinterher trauen und sich nicht über die Spielmechanik unterhalten?!

Ja ich kann auch ohne Baum heilen und ? Viele Spieler haben den Druiden wegen des Baumes ausgesucht ! Das fehlt jetzt und da hätte man gleich eine Pristerlein hoch lvl können.


----------



## Throgan (13. Oktober 2010)

Sehr Schade um den Baum, war immer mein lieblingsheiler =(

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6641317/Alexandra_Mein_Freund_der_Baum


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> du hast aber schon gelesen das die Leute hier dem Baum hinterher trauen und sich nicht über die Spielmechanik unterhalten?!
> 
> Ja ich kann auch ohne Baum heilen und ? Viele Spieler haben den Druiden wegen des Baumes ausgesucht ! Das fehlt jetzt und da hätte man gleich eine Pristerlein hoch lvl können.



Ich glaube, du hast mich missverstanden. Blätter mal ein-zwei Seiten zurück, dann weisst Du, dass es mir ebenso geht, wie Dir.


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ungefähr so viele fangen mit Druiden zu heilen an, weil die Baumform in der alten Form nicht mehr existiert bzw. fangen wieder an, weil sie damals als die Form eingeführt wurde aufgehört haben, weil sie sie lächerlich fanden



Würde aber jetzt ermöglicht, die alte Baumform zu optionalisieren, würden neue Anfangen UND alte bleiben. Dann hätten wie gesagt beide was sie wollen.
Und um dem PvP-Grund vorzugreifen: Die Glyphe einfach vom neuen Tree of Life abhängig machen, dann haste das Problem nicht, dass Nicht-Heiler das Glyphen.


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> du hast aber schon gelesen das die Leute hier dem Baum hinterher trauen und sich nicht über die Spielmechanik unterhalten?!
> 
> Ja ich kann auch ohne Baum heilen und ? Viele Spieler haben den Druiden wegen des Baumes ausgesucht ! Das fehlt jetzt und da hätte man gleich eine Pristerlein hoch lvl können.



Tatsache? Der Priester heilt also auch mit Hots und kann fast jeden Heal instant raushauen 
Wie gesagt, die einen mochten das Totholz andere nicht, manche spielen eben keinen Druidenheiler mehr, andere fangen wieder an/neu an, eben weil es keine Perma-Treant-Form mehr gibt...die einen mögen Schokoladeeis, die anderen lieber Vanille...


----------



## asmolol (13. Oktober 2010)

ich erinner mich immer noch gerne an die 50er inis, wo die heal4dudus die das erste mal baum bekommen haben immer fröhlich rumtanzten und dabei halb den heal vergessen


----------



## Rillanor (13. Oktober 2010)

Es ist so wie es immer ist... zur Einführung der Baumform damals haben alle geheult, weil sie sich braune Borke anstatt ihrer schönen Gegenstände anschauen mussten. Nun sind alle soooo traurig das man diese Form wieder streicht. Ich persönlich finde ja gut, dass Blizzard auch nach Jahren noch von starren Mustern abweicht und Mut zur Veränderung hat :-)

Von daher...

Ade Baumgestalt


----------



## redknife (13. Oktober 2010)

Nein ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Sagt es mir bitte wenn ihr diese neue Baumform schon kennt!:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

Rillanor schrieb:


> ... zur Einführung der Baumform damals haben alle geheult, weil sie sich braune Borke anstatt ihrer schönen Gegenstände anschauen mussten. Nun sind alle soooo traurig das man diese Form wieder streicht.



Damals war ich nicht da und ich denke ich hätte mich auf die Form gefreut (sicher kann ichs nich sagen, da ich, wie erwähnt, nich dabei war).


----------



## Savaera (13. Oktober 2010)

Serodian schrieb:


> Damals war ich nicht da und ich denke ich hätte mich auf die Form gefreut (sicher kann ichs nich sagen, da ich, wie erwähnt, nich dabei war).



Ich war dabei und ich fands cool 

Ich finds immer witzig, wenn Leute denken bzw. behaupten, dass die Leute, die damals wg. der Einführung der Baumgestalt verärgert waren, genau
die gleichen sind, die heute wg. dem Wegfall der Baumgestalt verärgert sind. Diese (Un)Logik werd ich nie verstehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade, dabei hab ich immer meinem Spass mit meinem Flammen AoE im PvP. Die Brennen so schön!


----------



## Gormogon (13. Oktober 2010)

ohgott die neue baumform gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht...O.o sieht aus wie nen klumpen der laufen kann... ;/ da fand ich meine tolle alte baumform schöner <3


----------



## Gormogon (13. Oktober 2010)

huch doppel post sry


----------



## Dragan19 (13. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded

Hat ein Kumpel von mir erstellt


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

Gormorgon schrieb:


> ohgott die neue baumform gefällt mir mal überhaupt nicht...O.o sieht aus wie nen klumpen der laufen kann... ;/ da fand ich meine tolle alte baumform schöner <3



Neue Baumform = angelehnt an den Baum des Lebens/die Urtume aus Warcraft 3


----------



## Gormogon (13. Oktober 2010)

hat wer ne vid wo man sieht wie die neue form sich bewegt? castet oder tanzt?....


Zudem find ich die neue Baumform unpassend wenn man einen weiblichen char spielt... da wa das alte modell besser ...das sah nicht so männlich aus^^


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Bäumchen dieser Welt, zeigt dass ihr eure Baumform niemalsnienicht vergessen werdet!
Ändert eure Signatur in jedem nur möglichen Forum und zeigt Blizzard was für eine Schande das ist  !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://worldofwarcraft.mmocluster.com/img_achievements/1207931_cc2e425a79e49151e5ae28ab1ac67688.jpg


----------



## Healbäumchen (13. Oktober 2010)

ich schließe mich an mit der sig


----------



## Azaron_ (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find die Begründungen das sich ein Druide permanent in irgendwas Verwandeln soll, einfach weils seiner Natur entspricht hirnrissig. Man könnte sehrwohl auch dem Bär und der Katze die Form nehmen. Man müsste nur die Rüstung per Skill erhöhen und könnte dann die Bärengestalt als Laststand etc. einbauen.

 Also ich spiele gerne in den Gestalten einfach für das Feeling und den Style. Bei den T-Sets in WotLK entgeht mir echt nix wenn ich permanent nen Baum seh.


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2010)

redknife schrieb:


> Nein ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen. Sagt es mir bitte wenn ihr diese neue Baumform schon kennt!:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kenn ich schon. Finde ich ganz, ganz grässlich. Besonders, weil das Gesicht sehr kantig wirkt und für einen weiblichen Druiden irgendwie unpassend ist. 
Die alte Form war da neutraler. Aber gut, dass ich dieses Viech nicht dauerhaft sehen muss.


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (13. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich verabschiede mich auch unter Tränen von meinem Baum  
Jetzt kann ich mir genauso gut nen Healschami hochspielen...
Werde auch das Geräusch vermissen wenn sich ein Druide in einen Baum verwandelt (hat bei mir am Anfang für einige Lacher gesorgt)


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

aaaarg..bitte keine Fullquotes mit Bildern...ist furchtbar...danke


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Azaron_ schrieb:


> Also ich spiele gerne in den Gestalten einfach für das Feeling und den Style.



Joar, genau darum gehts beim Baum ja  Es gibt einfach mal keine coolere Gestalt, bzw. gab.


----------



## Deanne (13. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> aaaarg..bitte keine Fullquotes mit Bildern...ist furchtbar...danke



Du weißt aber schon, dass das Bild nach kurzer Zeit verkleinert angezeigt wird? Bei mir sieht die Seite völlig normal aus. Und wenn man das Bild nicht quotet, kommt gleich wieder "Hääääh, was für ne neue Gestalt, hääääh?.


----------



## Eratic (13. Oktober 2010)

Echt schade, war schon immer ne Bereicherung in jedem Raid


----------



## Gormogon (13. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Bäumchen dieser Welt, zeigt dass ihr eure Baumform niemalsnienicht vergessen werdet!
> Ändert eure Signatur in jedem nur möglichen Forum und zeigt Blizzard was für eine Schande das ist  !!!
> 
> 
> ...




/sign


----------



## Zergkaninchen (13. Oktober 2010)

Keine Bäumchen mehr 

  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX3gKroeeec


----------



## Serodian (13. Oktober 2010)

Schließe mich den Bäumen an.


----------



## Zergkaninchen (13. Oktober 2010)

Warum hat Blizzard das nur gemacht ?


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Weil Blizzard immer sowas macht 

Ich will mein Bäumchen zurück!

LETS TWIST AGAIN


----------



## LikeIt (13. Oktober 2010)

wir sind jetz: alle 3 minuten für 30 sekunden bäume!!!!


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

LikeIt schrieb:


> wir sind jetz: alle 3 minuten für 30 sekunden bäume!!!!




wir sind keine Bäume wir sind eine Zumutung!


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hier nochmal ein wenig Errinnerung für euren Desktop (grad gefunden  )

http://triggerman.de...e-form-79923042
http://triggerman.de...e-form-83720639
http://triggerman.de...n%2F593698&qo=6

Und hier allgemein von dem Ersteller der 3 Bilder oben alle WoW Pics, recht viel Druidenkram dabei 

http://triggerman.deviantart.com/gallery/#World-of-Warcraft


----------



## Cathan (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Baumform auch cool, aber mir ist eine schöne Rüstung und die Baumform als cd lieber als immer ein Baum zu sein.


----------



## Sterni666 (13. Oktober 2010)

jo  villeicht kriegt jetzt in einer nicht all zu fernen zukunft der schami nach seinem Geister wolf mal endlich nen geister baum!!!^^jaaaaa. ok... weiss das wird nie passieren....aber hoffen wird man ja noch dürfen...und baum in arena war ober imba!! im pve..heal auch immer wenn nicht der top healer!peace!


----------



## Pfropfen (13. Oktober 2010)

R.I.P
Baum


----------



## zu langsam (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade um die Bäumchen, sie sahen sehr chic aus. Gut aber für mich als Schamie im pvp...cc war in der arena für mich nicht mgl, in dieser Form waren Dudus unfrogbar...und dank deren hots ohne castzeit auch nicht wirklich unterbrechbar...das waren harte fights...


----------



## Stevesteel (13. Oktober 2010)

Taniquel schrieb:


> Sehr schwer zu töten im pvp, aber ich mochte sie auch als Gegner aber evtl ist es ja noch nicht final . Ich drück den Bäumen die Däumen^^



es gab sogar Bäume, die gegen einen Hexenmeister gespielt haben, gebannt wurden und es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben,
festzustellen, daß Baumform in der Arena gegen einen Hexenmeister nicht die beste Idee ist.
Knuffig, lustig und etwas einfältig, so kamen sie rüber, Gott sei Dank sind sie nun zu einer, ihrer Macht anzusehenden
Baumform geworden, gut so!


----------



## Mememe (13. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt muss ich ein anderes Spec spielen, um meine hässliche Elfengestalt zu verstecken :S


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

Mememe schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich ein anderes Spec spielen, um meine hässliche Elfengestalt zu verstecken :S



Mach nen Worgen/Tauren/Troll daraus....dann hast du das Problem nicht mehr


aja Worg...ein Mensch der sich im Kampf in einen Wolf verwandelt der sich im Kampf in einen Baum(wen auch nur kurz)/eine Katze/einen Bären/ein Eulkin verwandelt...sehr seltsam...


----------



## Mememe (13. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Mach nen Worgen/Tauren/Troll daraus....


Worgen kann mann noch nicht ( auch nach dem Erscheinen von Cata), und auf Horde hab ich keine Lust


----------



## Shiningone (13. Oktober 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ... ohne irgendwie CCbar zu sein ...



Bin aber der Meinung, Banish vom Hexer hat funktioniert aufs Bäumchen?


----------



## Latharíl (13. Oktober 2010)

Shiningone schrieb:


> Bin aber der Meinung, Banish vom Hexer hat funktioniert aufs Bäumchen?



nja, es gibt hexer, die bei banish immer noch im ts stammeln: wie? was? ..hab ich nich gelernt..oder?????

ich werd meine gute alte holzkohle vermissen >.< ich mein, ne kleine nachtelfe die sich in nen baum mit vollbart a la bronzebart verwandelt is iwi seeehr strange...


----------



## Albra (13. Oktober 2010)

war nur eine kleine party und komischerweise auch nur allies dabei.. vielleicht war ich auch nur schon zu spät ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

joar banishen ging, wenn man denn den Spell irgendwie greifbar hat


----------



## Annovella (13. Oktober 2010)

AUf die silberne Hand waren auch circa 100 Bäume von Horde und Allianzseite unterwegs. Schade um die süße Baumgestalt.


----------



## benwingert (13. Oktober 2010)

hoffentlich sieht blizz es ein dass das blödsinn war und macht die alte baumgestalt als dauerhafte gestalt ohne vorteile und dann nen cd mit dem ma größer wird und die entsprechenden skills hat. aber so wie ich blizz bisher kenn wird da wohl nix draus...
R.I.P mein bäumchen 
MfG


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es so einen Mordsprotest geben würde, wie um die Real-ID Geschicht in Foren hätten sie es sich sicherlich überlegt...
Aber solange nicht alle dagegen sind, ist es Blizz wurscht^^

So sollte das ganze Aussehen  Bäume erhebt euch und kämpft!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.guitarsolos.com/videos-der-herr-der-ringe-der-%5BkyWxsOv3FGc%5D.cfm


----------



## Derulu (13. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Wenn es so einen Mordsprotest geben würde, wie um die Real-ID Geschicht in Foren hätten sie es sich sicherlich überlegt...
> Aber solange nicht alle dagegen sind, ist es Blizz wurscht^^



Auch da war es keine Reaktion auf den Sturm der Entrüstung der Community sondern eher eine Reaktion auf den Sturm der Entrüstung der Community UND auf die damit verbundenen negativen Berichte in allen Medien, Datenschutzgesetze und so (ja, sogar die BildZeitung, das meinungsbildende Medium, hat damals darüber berichtet, wenn auch nur in der Onlineausgabe)...dieses wird hier aber nicht passieren, 1. da weit weniger Leute dagegen sind und 2. dieses den Medien völlig am A*** vorbeigeht


----------



## Bullzyi (13. Oktober 2010)

mir als healpala ist es egal... Baum hin oder Herr..

Eine Idee dahinter war sicher wenn sie den Baum weiterhin permanent lassen das sie auch mehrere Modelle für Bäume einführen müssen. Warum sollte es dann anderes sein wie bei Katze und Bär ?

Finde die Änderung von der Seite gut... endlich mal ein bisschen Abwechslung wenn man einen Dudu ansieht. Vorher wars einfach zuviel Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine auch mal gelesen zu haben, dass Blizz in Erwägung zieht unter Umständen und ganz vielleicht eine Glyphe einzuführen die uns dauerhaft das aussehen wiedergibt ohne damit verbundene Vorteile


----------



## Rowanmyfair (13. Oktober 2010)

naja das schönste am druiden war ja die baumform 

werde meine kleine druidin jetzt wohl zur eule machen ^^


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Rowanmyfair schrieb:


> naja das schönste am druiden war ja die baumform
> 
> werde meine kleine druidin jetzt wohl zur eule machen ^^



Ich denke ich auch...


----------



## Vaiara (13. Oktober 2010)

ich vermisse mein bäumchen jetzt schon -.-


----------



## Cazor (13. Oktober 2010)

ich hab alles auf mich zukommen lassen aber beim Anblick einiger Bilder hier bekomme ich doch einen Kloß in der Kehle.. ich werd euch vermissen Bäumchen.


----------



## Millwall (13. Oktober 2010)

Healbäumchen schrieb:


> Vor allem müssen wir jetzt in Raids auch so einheitsmäßig wie die anderen rumstehen



War das in Baumform anders? Jetzt habt ihr alle wenigstens verschiedene Farben. Alle jammern, dass ihnen ein Teil der Klassenindividualität genommen wird, bei der ein Druide wie der Nächste aussah...

Und vor BC gabs den Baum garnicht und zu BC-Anfangszeiten haben alle gelacht...möchte ich mal in Erinnerung bringen


----------



## Smeal (13. Oktober 2010)

ENDLICH ... endlich sind sie weg.
Ich habe sie nicht gemocht als ich sie das erste mal sah.
Jetzt würde ich mir sogar ernsthaft überlegen nen Heal-Dudu zu spielen.


----------



## Valleron (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd mein Bäumchen vermissen. 
Mir ist als war es gestern als ich von meiner damaligen Gilde gefragt wurde ob ich in Kara mitheilen könnte. So hab ich 30min vor Raidbeginn meine Katzenskillung gelöscht und bin danach in Katzenequip als Bäumchen durch Kara getappst. Dualskillung gab es damals noch nicht.

Hach was eine schöne Zeit. Leb wohl mein geliebtes Bäumchen 

Gruß Val


----------



## krabamboli (13. Oktober 2010)

warum kann sich hier keiner an die Worte von Oma halte? Wen du nichts nettes zu sagen hast dann sag halt nüx!!


----------



## PandoraGothica (13. Oktober 2010)

*mitmach* ^^


----------



## palabexx (13. Oktober 2010)

endlich weg der hässliche mist, DANKE BLIZZ!!!


----------



## Healbäumchen (13. Oktober 2010)

Millwall schrieb:


> War das in Baumform anders? Jetzt habt ihr alle wenigstens verschiedene Farben. Alle jammern, dass ihnen ein Teil der Klassenindividualität genommen wird, bei der ein Druide wie der Nächste aussah...
> 
> Und vor BC gabs den Baum garnicht und zu BC-Anfangszeiten haben alle gelacht...möchte ich mal in Erinnerung bringen



Also wenn du in nem 10er Raid noch nen Baum findest läuft was falsch ;D
In nem 25er seh ich auch immer höchstens 2 & wir sind da immer noch viel Individueller als alle die da in full-t10 rumstehen (1 hexer wie der andere usw)


----------



## Pereace (13. Oktober 2010)

Mich kotzt das richtig an. Ich spiele seit BC Release nen Baum und ich hab ihn geliebt. Und ganz ehrlich. Ich hab rerollt. Ich hab keine Lust einen Druiden Heiler zu spielen ohne Baum gestelt


----------



## bäumchen123 (13. Oktober 2010)

GoGo alle blizz anrufen und sich beschweren ^^


----------



## Finliara (13. Oktober 2010)

Leider hatte ich gestern nicht die Möglichkeit vor dem ServerDown ins Spiel einzuloggen.
Zum einen um noch einen Screen von meiner Kleinen zu machen, zum anderen das Event zu erleben.

Ich werde, und dies aus rein Style-technischen Gründen, die "alte" Baumform sehr vermissen.

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wie ich zum ersten Mal als Bäumchen in Naxx mit war. 
Von Heilen kaum ne Ahnung, aber mal eben "schnell" umgespecct, nachts um 1 findet man so selten Heiler online. Und es hat geklappt. "Bleib einfach auf dem Tank" hat man mir gesagt. *gg*
Danach dann, als die Second Skillung kam, neben dem Eulen-Specc noch ein Heilspecc gemacht, immer mal wieder Inis mit Random oder Gilde gegangen und mich so ein bisschen eingefuchst.

Werde immer und von ganzem Herzen Eule bleiben aber falls Blizz (und hier ein großes BITTE) es sich doch noch überlegt die alte Baumgestalt wieder mit reinzunehmen werde ich die Heilerin auch gerne wieder öfter spielen. 

Und wie ganz oben schon gesagt, es geht mir definitiv nicht um die Buffs in der Baumgestalt, ich hätte gerne das alte, knorrige, komisch tanzende Bäumchen für meine Nachtelfendruidin-Dame wieder.

Bitte definitiv nicht so etwas das aussieht wie eine Mischung aus Treabeard, einem Verkehrsunfall und zu viel Schlägen auf den Kopf damit der Ent schön klein bleibt.


----------



## No_ones (13. Oktober 2010)

Schade  über bäume konnte mans ich so toll lustig machen / geile chatts veranstallten


----------



## No_ones (13. Oktober 2010)

palabexx schrieb:


> endlich weg der hässliche mist, DANKE BLIZZ!!!


genau das werde ich sagen wenn du ( warum auch immer  ) gebannt wirst 




Edit : 400ster Post !! WUHU DD


----------



## palabexx (13. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> genau das werde ich sagen wenn du ( warum auch immer  ) gebannt wirst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist mir total egal.. der baum war (ist) einfach nur hässlich, genau wie die eule die sie hoffentlich auch irgendwann wegpatchen ;D


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (13. Oktober 2010)

Flamed mich wenn ihr wollt. Abbbbbeeerrr wenn bei einem Druiden oder irgendeiner Klasse etwas geändert wird, weint halb WoW rum.
Wir (die Paladine) bekommen andauernt irgendwelche Nervs (ich sage nur HolyPower und Flamme des Glaubens)...Keinen interessiert es.
Ändert sich irgendeine andere Klasse: "Ahhhh neiinn ich will es zurück." "Sch*** Blizz" usw.



SO, sry. Aber das musste einfach einmal raus


Edit: Klar, ich hätte mich mit meinem kleinen Druiden auch einmal in einen Baum verwandelt. Aber rumweinen und der Gestalt nachtrauern tue ich nicht


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Oktober 2010)

Bäume waren auch allgemein viel cooler/chilliger als Paladine.


/edit Na das nenn ich nen stinkender Haufen scheiße...ich hätte auch noch gerne mal in nen Baum verwandelt...Schade


----------



## Tsung (13. Oktober 2010)

Boaahh alle die hier rum flamen das der baum endlich weg ist...macht euch doch nen anderen char und lasst uns dudu liebhaber in ruhe trauern!!!

WIR lieben unsere GEstalten und GANZ besonders den Baum( jaja alle heiler^^) und wir wollen ihn wieder!! PERMANENT!!!

T-Sets sehen doof aus- also steh ich lieber in rinde und leg nen coolen Twist aufs Parkett als in der Masse unterzugehen!!!

I WANT MY TREE!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE MY TREE!!!!!!!I WANT IT BACK!!!!


----------



## Eisjoghurt (13. Oktober 2010)

Alcois schrieb:


> ich werd vermissen in bgs "baum fällt" im ts zu rufen...



ohh jaa schadee das war immer toll!


----------



## Thurkpwns (13. Oktober 2010)

hey leute, leute ich dachte die baumform wird weggepatcht aber dafür kommt ne neue : dachte da an die hier Baum ? oder verwechsel ich da was o.O


----------



## Nostira (13. Oktober 2010)

es ist sehr schade das die bäume jetzt weg sind


----------



## Kindgenius (13. Oktober 2010)

Thurkpwns schrieb:


> hey leute, leute ich dachte die baumform wird weggepatcht aber dafür kommt ne neue : dachte da an die hier Baum ? oder verwechsel ich da was o.O



Das ist die 30 Sek Version.


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Oktober 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Das ist die 30 Sek Version.



Genau^^ Der eigentliche Baum ist weg 
Dafür können wir uns alle 3min für 20sec in dieses scheiss hässliche Ding da verwandeln


----------



## Thurkpwns (13. Oktober 2010)

achso i'm sorry


----------



## Piggy D. (13. Oktober 2010)

nich jammern, zu classic gabs weder eulen noch baeume!


----------



## martog (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt geht wieder die doofe Fragerei los wer meinen Seelenstein bekommen soll.
Cu ihr Bäumchen, war schön mit euch.


----------



## Freakzilla (14. Oktober 2010)

martog schrieb:


> Jetzt geht wieder die doofe Fragerei los wer meinen Seelenstein bekommen soll.
> Cu ihr Bäumchen, war schön mit euch.



Ja, das Bäumchen hat immer als erstes den Seelenstein bekommen... 1. Weil er am meisten aufgefallen ist und 2. weil unser Gildenbäumchen dann immer für mich getanzt hat


----------



## Braamséry (14. Oktober 2010)

Jez mal im ernst:

An den Bildern allein sieht man doch, dass Blizz da nen fehler macht. Ich hab nämlich bei nichts auch nur etwas vergleichbares gesehen wie das (Wo etwas zu Ende geht, AQ Öffnung war ja noch heftiger^^)
Das is besser als die events zu den add-ons.

Blizz hätt ja iwas am Baum ändern können oder zumindest die gestalt lassen mit nem kleinen buff, aber so is das echt mist-


----------



## Vågor1 (14. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Blizz hätt ja iwas am Baum ändern können oder zumindest die gestalt lassen mit nem kleinen buff, aber so is das echt mist-



/sign. Und wie oben schon erwähnt. Es wird von Blizz in Erwägung gezogen ne Glyphe zu implementieren die und die alte Gestalt wiedergibt ohne uns dabei zu stärken. Also keinerlei Effekt^^
Und ich hoffe sie machen das auch -.-


----------



## krabamboli (14. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> /sign. Und wie oben schon erwähnt. Es wird von Blizz in Erwägung gezogen ne Glyphe zu implementieren die und die alte Gestalt wiedergibt ohne uns dabei zu stärken. Also keinerlei Effekt^^
> Und ich hoffe sie machen das auch -.-




schön wäres gewesen aber leiden haben da die PVP´ler geheult weil sich ja meine dicke Eule als Baum ausgeben kann.


----------



## Schnatti (14. Oktober 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Genau^^ Der eigentliche Baum ist weg
> Dafür können wir uns alle 3min für 20sec in dieses scheiss hässliche Ding da verwandeln



Mh meine Druitante wird beim Baum des Lebens immer noch in die alte Form gewandelt. -.-*


----------



## krabamboli (14. Oktober 2010)

New Tree of Life 
Art is very subjective. We're very used to the phenomenon of half of a class loving say their tier set art and the other half thinking they are the worst thing ever. 

Messing with player models is always risky and we know the current Tree of Life model is one of those things that is either loved or hated. That is why, as promised, we are offering a minor glyph if you just prefer the older, treant-based, version of ToL. 


na mal sehen.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (14. Oktober 2010)

Krabamboli Quelle: http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/27187854055/new-tree-of-life-model-confirmed/


----------



## Syracrus (14. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Hmm...also wie gesagt ich bin nicht böse.
> Ich finde als Taure Heilen viel geiler...




Ich finde den Tauren in Reingestlt beim Heilen einfach fürchterlich.
Nun ja habe mienen Specc jetzt gewechselt: Eule/ Bär  mit dem 3 Min Cd will ich icht leben schon gar nicht als so ein "Monster" :-)

Adios meine lieben Baumkollegen!!

Was werde ich das Baumraiden vermissen!


----------



## Dabow (14. Oktober 2010)

rocktas schrieb:


> Wollte euch teilhaben lassen an den letzten minuten eines leidenschaftlichen baumes!
> Auf meinem server (lothar) wurden ein paar schöne baum-flashmobs veranstaltet.
> 
> Bin sehr traurig das meine geliebte baumform der vergangenheit angehört
> ...




Das war auf so ziemlich jedem Server der einigermaßen Bevölkert ist, aber egal


----------



## Azaron_ (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich find die neue 30sek Baumgestalt geht mal garnicht... Die sieht eher so aus als würde sie die Rolle des Tanks übernehmen als zu heilen.

 Außerdem kann die sicher nicht tanzen! Einfach nur unsympathisch die neue Form...


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

_That is why, as promised, we are offering a minor glyph if you just prefer the older, treant-based, version of ToL _Quelle

Ja es kommt eine Glyphe, ja sie gibt die alte Baumgestalt wieder, nein sie wird nicht permanent sein (sondern nur für den Baum des Lebens Zauber)


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Jez mal im ernst:
> 
> An den Bildern allein sieht man doch, dass Blizz da nen fehler macht. Ich hab nämlich bei nichts auch nur etwas vergleichbares gesehen wie das (Wo etwas zu Ende geht, AQ Öffnung war ja noch heftiger^^)
> Das is besser als die events zu den add-ons.
> ...



Gibt genug, die die Baum form hassten und jetzt einen Druidenheiler neu beginnen oder wieder den Druiden als Heiler spielen...nur jammern die nicht rum (was allerdings verständlich ist, schließlich wurde da tief in die Charakteridentität eingegriffen) oder hängen es unbedingt an die große Glocke, warum auch, sie sind ja zufrieden egstellt, es regen sich immer die auf, die ein Problem damit haben und das ist auch ganz natürlich so...



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Passt zur Vorlage aus Warcraft 3. Wirkt dennoch etwas buckelig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valleron (14. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glüch ist die 30sek Variante auch immer noch das "alte" Bäumchen. Gestern Abend gleich probiert. Aber an den Gedanken in Normalform zu heilen muß ich mich erst noch gwöhnen.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja in Classic haben die Dudus immer in "normal" Form geheilt. Da warn Die Bäumchen am Anfang auch eher belustigend.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Oktober 2010)

Arme Bäume


----------



## Syrras (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich vermisse meinen Baum...

=(


----------



## orkman (14. Oktober 2010)

baumform weg , ich auch ... einer der gruende wieso ich mit wow aufhoere
blizz muss ja immer alles gute schlecht machen , und verlangt dafuer auch noch geld xD


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

orkman schrieb:


> baumform weg , ich auch ... einer der gruende wieso ich mit wow aufhoere
> blizz muss ja immer alles gute schlecht machen , und verlangt dafuer auch noch geld xD



mimimi mimimi mimimi mehr habe ich nicht verstanden...

außer...dir gefällt etwas nicht und daher ist es generell schlecht, vorher gefiel es dir und es ist generell gut gewesen

es ist ein tiefer Eingriff in die Spielweise bzw. in die Optik (die Spielweise ändert sich dadurch ja nicht)...aber es wollen ja angeblich so viele back to classic...und was gab es in classic? genau...keine Baumform...

ich gehe davon aus, dass der alte tree of life rauskam, weil sie nicht besonderes war (mal vom aussehen abgesehen) und der neue reinkam, weil er etwas ebsonderes sein soll, nämlich ein massiver healpush in bestimmten Situationen

mag manchen nicht gefallen, wird aber so bleiben und es wird uns allen nichts übrig bleiben als uns an den alten englischen Spruch "take it or leave it" (wuhuuu hier sogar als Wortspiel 2deutig - leave it = lass es oder leave it = verlass es) zu halten, geht ja nicht nur den Bäumen so


----------



## Annakee (14. Oktober 2010)

Mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen bei dem Video auf youtube über den Abschied der Bäume. Und noch immer ist mir schleierhaft, warum Blizz eines der bezauberndsten Elemente des Spiels entfernt hat. Keine Animation hat mich so oft schmunzeln lassen wie der Baum. Und wenn der Grund tatsächlich der ist, daß sich einige Spieler darüber beschwert haben, daß in Baumform ihre Rüssi-Teile nicht zu sehen sind, dann gibt es drei andere Heilerklassen ohne Baumform, wo sie ihrer persönlichen Eitelkeit frönen können.

*!!!!!!!!! ICH WILL MEINEN BAUM ZURÜCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Aber vielleicht ist es an der Zeit, wow insgesamt das letzte Geleit zu geben ....


----------



## PantheonX (14. Oktober 2010)

nun isses eben nen cd der euren heal pusht
vorher war man ja nur am heal spammen, nun hat man noch nen "oh-shit!"-butten

und wem der neue baum nich gefällt: es wird ne geringe glyphe für die treant-form geben


----------



## krabamboli (14. Oktober 2010)

die soll leider aber nicht permanent sein.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HooUO-PkG0Q[/youtube]


----------



## Chakalaker (14. Oktober 2010)

Keine Bäume mehr?...
=(
Ich weiß ja nicht Tauren Palas... Zwergen Shamys... das is schon arg grenzwertig aber uns die Baumform zu nehmen... o.o
Ich glaub Blizz hat sie nichmehr alle...


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (14. Oktober 2010)

Lebt wohl, ihr Bäume Azeroths. Ich hab mir mit meinem Mutilate-Schurken im PvP immer 'nen Ast gefreut (höhöhö), wenn ich einem Baum begegnet bin. Du hattest so gut wie keine Chance, aber es hat trotzdem (oder vielleicht gerade deswegen) tierischen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Annakee (14. Oktober 2010)

Einer der besten Spieler unserer Gilde hat heute aufgehört ... er wird nicht der letzte gewesen sein.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2010)

Tja das wars wohl mit den Bàumchen. 

Naja vielleicht gibt es ja "kleinere" Aufstände in den WoW-Foren und BLizzard hat Nachsicht...


----------



## krabamboli (15. Oktober 2010)

Annakee schrieb:


> Einer der besten Spieler unserer Gilde hat heute aufgehört ... er wird nicht der letzte gewesen sein.




ja recht hast du ! 

Sicher werde aber genauso viele Spieler die die Bäumchenform doof finden wieder anfangen, wie die Spieler die jetzt auf hören. Ironie off!


----------



## Hotgoblin (16. Oktober 2010)

Finde es echt krass so eine Änderung (in anderen Klassen auch so).

Der Druide zeichnet sich durch die Gestalten aus die man immer wählen kann unbegrenzt und 
jetzt machen die das zu nem Notbuttonnaja.

Außerdem wurde das ganze Healsystem in meinen Augenverädnert bwz alle Zauber ausgetauscht.

Der Heil-Druide war bekannt für seine Hots jetzt ist Nachwachsen nurnoch 6 Sekunden aktiv und man heilt fast nurnoch mit
langen Zaubern *durch*.


----------



## Derulu (16. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> ja recht hast du !
> 
> Sicher werde aber genauso viele Spieler die die Bäumchenform doof finden wieder anfangen, wie die Spieler die jetzt auf hören. Ironie off!



Richtig, du hast es verstanden...ganz sicher sogar...nimm mich zum Beispiel  und 2 der Druiden meiner Gilde skillen jetzt auch auf Heal..und kein einziger hat wegen dem Baum aufgehört, dazu bedarf es schon anderer Gründe


----------



## Vågor1 (17. Oktober 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/bfd_gallery/1168/original/WoW%20Cataclysm%20Beta%20Dunkelkueste_054.jpg

Gibts mit Cata für Allianzspieler in der Dunkelküste  Vielleicht ein kleiner Trost^^


----------



## krabamboli (19. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Richtig, du hast es verstanden...ganz sicher sogar...nimm mich zum Beispiel  und 2 der Druiden meiner Gilde skillen jetzt auch auf Heal..und kein einziger hat wegen dem Baum aufgehört, dazu bedarf es schon anderer Gründe




und warum hast du vorher kein Baum gespielt wen es andere Gründe bedarf?

Ich weis das die Mechanik die selber ist aber es ist totzdem nicht das selber ohne den Baum.


----------



## Derulu (19. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> und warum hast du vorher kein Baum gespielt wen es andere Gründe bedarf?
> 
> Ich weis das die Mechanik die selber ist aber es ist totzdem nicht das selber ohne den Baum.



1. weil mir der "Baum" gefallen hat, 2. weil ich keinen Alli spielen wollte, 3. weil mir Tauren nicht gefallen, ich musste bisher jeden Druiden mit Lvl 30 löschen, aber auch das ist Geschmackssache...genug der Gründe? 

und das aufgehört bezog sich eigentlich auf das Spiel an sich (hier liest man ja immer wieder, dass Spieler deswegen mit dem ganzen Spiel aufhören wollen)


----------



## krabamboli (19. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> 1. weil mir der "Baum" gefallen hat, 2. weil ich keinen Alli spielen wollte, 3. weil mir Tauren nicht gefallen, ich musste bisher jeden Druiden mit Lvl 30 löschen, aber auch das ist Geschmackssache...genug der Gründe?
> 
> und das aufgehört bezog sich eigentlich auf das Spiel an sich (hier liest man ja immer wieder, dass Spieler deswegen mit dem ganzen Spiel aufhören wollen)




weil die Leute frust schieben darüber das der Baum weg ist. 

Ich kann das verstehen.

Auch wen einige hier schreiben das Sie den Baum wegen der Spielmechanik gewählt haben, gibt es sicher Spieler die den Druiden wegen der Baum Optik gespielt haben.

Die Optik ist jetzt weg.


----------



## Derulu (19. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> weil die Leute frust schieben darüber das der Baum weg ist.
> 
> Ich kann das verstehen.
> 
> ...



Naja, als der Baum mit Patch 2.0 ins Spiel kam, gab es Troubles, weil den damals sehr sehr viele lächerlich fanden - trotzdem sind die Druidenheiler nicht ausgestorben, eher das Gegenteil war der Fall. Wenn man es so betrachtet: Der Baum kommt aus dem Spiel, es gibt Troubles, weil das sehr sehr viele, sehr schade finden - der Druidenheiler wird nicht aussterben

Ist halt so, es wird immer Veränderungen geben


----------



## krabamboli (25. Oktober 2010)

auch wen es keiner hören will  mir fehlt mein Baum!!! Gebt ihn uns wieder bitte ich will mein Baum wieder haben .


schaut euch die Abschiedsvideos in you tub an!!!!!!!!!! 

ich will ihn wieder und das nicht 30sek er fehlt mir  sche@@@ dc und soweiter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krabamboli (25. Oktober 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1z7jw2lKJw&feature=related


----------



## Death the Kid (25. Oktober 2010)

Stellt euch mal nicht so an,ihr könnt ja notfalls noch die Glyphe benutzten.
Meine Herren,wie hier manche rumheulen.


----------



## krabamboli (25. Oktober 2010)

krabamboli schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



für was ? das ich den 30sek sehe klar


----------



## Lintflas (26. Oktober 2010)

Nennt mich gefühllos, emotionslos und eiskalt aber ich weine meiner Baumgestalt nicht eine einzige Träne hinterher!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Nennt mich gefühllos, emotionslos und eiskalt aber ich weine meiner Baumgestalt nicht eine einzige Träne hinterher!



Jo ich dachte auch ich fänd es schlimmer, doch es geht auch so, und zur Not hat man sie ja noch 30 Sec. - in BG's ist die Heilkraft zweifelsohne noch genauso da - und als Baum war man schneller first target !


----------



## Parasîte1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Bin immer noch der Meinung sie hätten die Eulenform lieber ersetzen sollen..
Einfach so ne fette Eule hat doch nichts wirklich mehr mit Druiden zu tun.. Hätte mich schon damals als WoW rauskam eher über eine Dryadenform bei Balance gefreut. Hätte auch viel mehr Rollenspielflair gehabt als diese fettarschigen Federviecher.. Sorry aber ich kann die Viecher auf den Tod nich ab..

Um die wandelnden Broccolis tuts mir jedoch leid. :/


----------



## krabamboli (27. Oktober 2010)

ob  Eule ,Baum, Bär oder Katze für mich hatte das immer der den Druide aus gemacht es war für alle Leute  immer was dabei .


----------



## Manitu2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

hmm da kommt mir doch gleich das Zitat von Barlow in den sinn

"wer denkt daran wenn es ums Heilen geht an ein Stück Holz?" das mit der Baumrinde lasse ich mal aus :-)

im endeffekt hat das Bäumchen kultstatus erreicht und wird denen genommen die den Baum lieben gelern haben, aber ihr Baumfanatiker es hat auch was gutes. Endlich sieht man mal die Ausrüstung des Heilenden Druiden die Zwar mit ausnahme von T2 (besonders die Schultern) kein wirklicher Augenschmaus sind aber was solls man sieht die Klamotten zumindest.

Was ich nur schade daran finde ich brauch kein "unkraut EX" mehr in den Raids mitnehmen um ggf. den Baum damit zu begießen wenn es wiedermal heißt:  "ähm, ihr werdet lachen aber der heal war eigentlich durch"

ach ja und der Wahre grund wieso Blizzard sich zu diesem Schritt entschlossen hat ist der, dass Greenpeace sich beschwert hat

mfg


----------



## krabamboli (27. Oktober 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> hmm da kommt mir doch gleich das Zitat von Barlow in den sinn
> 
> "wer denkt daran wenn es ums Heilen geht an ein Stück Holz?" das mit der Baumrinde lasse ich mal aus :-)
> 
> ...




 wen ich will das jemand meinen Bademantel sieht geh ich aus der Baumform raus


----------



## neosyntax (27. Oktober 2010)

ich mochte dieses modell sowieso nie. ich find es gut dass es weg ist.


----------



## krabamboli (27. Oktober 2010)

schön für für dich


----------



## Shabuki (27. Oktober 2010)

neosyntax schrieb:


> ich mochte dieses modell sowieso nie. ich find es gut dass es weg ist.




pfff ignorant... dich hätten se mal wegpatchen sollen statt den baum.... ich fand die süss


----------



## flohdaniel (25. November 2010)

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hervor, weil seit gestern gibt es ja nun live ingame die neue Baumgestalt, wie ich mit Erschrecken feststellen musste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaub ich geb meinen Heiler auf. Selbst wenn man nur ab und zu für 30 Sekunden in diesen häßlichen Klotz verwandelt wird, ist es zuviel. Man munkelt ja es wird eine Glyphe für die permanente Baumgestalt geben, also für diese auf dem Bild??


----------



## Izara (25. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geb meinen Heiler auf. Selbst wenn man nur ab und zu für 30 Sekunden in diesen häßlichen Klotz verwandelt wird, ist es zuviel. Man munkelt ja es wird eine Glyphe für die permanente Baumgestalt geben, also für diese auf dem Bild??



Mein Druide ist seit 2 Stunden Geschichte    Hab ihn nur wegen der Heiler-Baumgestalt erstellt gehabt - damals noch - und als diese Weg war, dacht ich auch "na wenigstens n guter Heal", aber mit dem Baumklotz, den es seit dem Patch gestern gibt, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht.. nee, danke -.-


----------



## Landray (25. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hervor, weil seit gestern gibt es ja nun live ingame die neue Baumgestalt, wie ich mit Erschrecken feststellen musste.
> Ich glaub ich geb meinen Heiler auf. Selbst wenn man nur ab und zu für 30 Sekunden in diesen häßlichen Klotz verwandelt wird, ist es zuviel. Man munkelt ja es wird eine Glyphe für die permanente Baumgestalt geben, also für diese auf dem Bild??



Es gibt eine geringe Glyphe für die alte Baumgestalt:

"Glyphe 'Treant' (neu) ermöglicht es Druiden, das Originalaussehen vom 'Baum des Lebens' zu behalten, wenn sie denn unbedingt wollen."

Steht so in den Patchnotes.


----------



## bakkax (25. November 2010)

Verdiene gutes Gold mit der Treant-Glyphe


----------



## Derulu (25. November 2010)

flohdaniel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich geb meinen Heiler auf. Selbst wenn man nur ab und zu für 30 Sekunden in diesen häßlichen Klotz verwandelt wird, ist es zuviel. Man munkelt ja es wird eine Glyphe für die permanente Baumgestalt geben, also für diese auf dem Bild??



Das Gerücht ist falsch. Ja es gibt eine Baumgestalt-Glyphe seit dem Patch 4.0.3a, allerdings gibt sie nicht "permanent" die Baumgestalt, sondern die alte Treantgestalt während dem Zauber "Baum des Lebens", statt der neuen Urtumgestalt...die in meinen Augen den "Baum des Lebens" besser repräsentiert, als der alte abgestorbene Ast mit den 3 welken Blättern, aber das ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## Kotnik (25. November 2010)

Naja, ich finde die neue Form gar nicht so schlecht, ich finde es aber hanebüchen, ein neues Design für etwas einzuführen, das man nur für 30sec sein kann alle paar Minuten. Das finde ich Ressourcenverschwendung. Da hätten sies auch einfach gleich lassen können.

So, eine Frage hätte ich an alle Baumhasser, die glücklich sind, endlich nicht mehr permanent im Kampf als Baum rumzurennen: Könnt ihr mir einen sinnvollen, logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund nennen, einem Gestaltwandler, der für jede Funktion eigentlich eine eigene permanente Gestalt hat, eine - nur EINE davon - wegzunehmen?

Ich habe bisher keinen gehört.

Wa sich gehört habe, lässt sich im großen und ganzen auf drei "Argumente" reduzieren, die aber sehr leich und schnell ausgekontert und widerlegt werden können und irgendwie nicht nach objektivem designgrund klingen:

1. "In Classic gabs auch keinen Baum, also heult net, is nur back2theroots"

ad1) Aha. Nach der Logik müsste man aber sehr viel streichen, nicht nur beim Druiden und einfach wieder Classic-Server einrichten. Das ist QUatsch. Zu Classic-Zeiten war der Druide unfertig und Blizzard hat die Klassendesign-Lücke mit BC erkannt und den Baum eingeführt. Ich mein, man kann sich ja über den Phänotyp streiten. Nicht jeder mag ein Baum sein, aber dass es IRGENDEINE Gestalt gebraucht hat, war auch klar. Darüber definiert sich der Druide: Jede Funktion bringt ihn in eine GEstalt, selbst zum Schwimmen und Laufen..*g* Dieses Argument wird also eher zu einem Scheinargument, weil es eine Designlücke zu einer ARt Idealzustand erhebt, bzw einfach meint, "früher gabs das auch nicht". Davon abgesehen: Warum genau muss denn ein Gleichgewichtsdruide unbedingt seine Gestalt wechseln und niemand findets komisch, beim Heiler isses aber gleich ololol-überflüssig und niemand brauchts angeblich?

2. "Im PvP waren Bäume nicht CC-bar"

ad2) Ja gut, aha, das is natürlich ein Grund, das Ding zu entfernen..Oo Nein, das is noch weniger ein Argument. Wenn das ein ernsthaftes Balancing-Problem ist, dann sollte man halt einführen, dass es möglich ist und aus. Auf der anderen seite: Ja gut, sie waren nicht sheepbar, ABER sie waren verbannbar für HExer und heute theoretisch für Schamanen, weil sie ELementare waren, spieltechnisch gesehen. Auch hier sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit, deswegen die Baumgestalt zum 30sec-CD zu machen. Abgesehen davon ist es sowieso ein Unding, dass WoW fast nur noch nac dem PvP gebalanced wird. So viele Änderungen, die im PvE nerven, kommen aus der "Im PvP wäre das unfair"-Ecke. Interessierts mich? WoW war nie und wird nie ein gutes PvP-Spiel sein. Sie habens mit der Arena probiert und mussten nach eigenen Angaben feststellen, dass zu midnest die ein Reinfall war. WoW ist nicht E-Sportstauglich und aus. also hört doch auf, dauernd mit PvP zu argumentieren.

3. "Ich will auch mal meine Rüstung ansehen"

ad3) Mein persönlicher Liebling. Also ehrlich, das ist kein Grund, das ist nur ncoh lachhaft. Und das beste ist, das ist auch noch der offizielle BLizzard-Grund für die Baumfällaktion. Ehrlich, eine bessere Ausrede ist ihnen nicht eingefallen. "ja die spieler wollen auch mal ihre hübschen nachtelfinnen sehen". Meine Güte. Es wundert mich nicht, warum manche derart versagt haben in Raids, wenn sie scheinbar im Kampf nichts besseres zu tun hatten als ihre Rüstungen oder ihren Nachtelfen-Popo anzugaffen. Ja da vercheck ich auch das MOvement, wenn ich das mach. MAl ehrlich: Habt ihr nichts besseres im Kampf zu tun? Also, mir ist es relativ wumpe, wie ich im Kampf ausseh und wenn ich währenddssen ein schwarzer Klotz bin, auch egal, darum gehts nicht WÄHREND eines Bosskampfes. Und sobald man aus dem Kampf ist, kann man doch wieder aus dem Baum rausswitchen und alle können die hübsche nachtelfe hüpfen und tanzen sehen. Wo liegt da das Problem? Sind manche echt so narzisstisch, dass sie selbst im Kampf auf ihren eigenen Arsch schauen wollen? In Hauptstädten etc zwingt euch doch erst rech keiner, die Baumgestalt zu benutzen! Also wo in aller WElt ist hier ein ernsthafter Designgrund zu suchen?


Davon abgesehen ist es so - und ich wiederhole mich gern immer wieder, bsi ich ne Antwort habe - dass der CD entweder überflüssig ist oder der Druide ohne ihn zu schwach ist, um gewisse Schadensspitzen abzufangen. Gefährliche Situationen treten häufiger auf als der CD fertig ist. Braucht der Heiler den CD uuunbedingt, dann wird er versagen, weil er nicht immer bereit ist. Braucht er ihn nicht, naja..dann ist der CD pure Eitelkeit und überflüssig und muss nich ma geskillt werden theoretisch.

Also, bitte, ich bin für ernsthafte Argumente echt offen, kann mir jemand einen sinnvollen, logisch nachvollziehabren grund nennen, warum dei Heilergestalt (der Phänotyp sei mal dahingestellt) NICHT permanent sein sollte? Blizzard selbst weigert sich ja standhaft, nen sinnvollen Grund zu nennen, der über den obigen Punkt 3 hinausgeht...^^


----------

